# ICB 2.0 - Ideenwettbewerb: Zugführung



## nuts (10. August 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: An wenigen Bikes geht das Verlegen der Leitungen schnell von der Hand. Dabei ist beispielsweise das Wechseln der Züge (und Außenhüllen!) für die saubere Funktion einer Kettenschaltung essentiell. Oder man denke die Montage einer Bremse oder der Sattelstütze. Die wenigsten von uns wollen gern entlüften, um die Bremse zu montieren... und so weiter.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Ideenwettbewerb: Zugführung*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Tobias (10. August 2014)

Ich bin gespannt... hier noch mal ein Beispiel, wie es nicht gelöst sein sollte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2014)

Das ist schon richtig so, wie auf der Skizze á la Alutech vorgezeichnet ist -
nur die Leitung für die HR Bremse sollte aussen auf dem Unterrohr verlegt sein.

Da viele wohl auf einen Umwerfer verzichten werden, ist die Schlaufe unten erträglich.

PS: ich finde, man muss für Selbstverständlichkeiten wie zB PM180 ebenso wie hierfür keine seitenlangen Threads aufmachen, wenn eh die erprobte durchdachte und bewährteste Lösung hinterher die meisten Stimmen bekommt


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Übers Unterrohr, am Tretlagerbereich vorbei und dann über die Druckstreben zu Bremse und Schaltwerk hin. Leider kann man an den Bildern nicht sehen wieviel Platz auf der Antriebsseite für den Zug ist... Zug für Umwerfer und Vario auch übers Unterrohr, der Umwerferzug macht dann ne Schlaufe, die Stealth Vario kriegt ein Loch vorne im Sitzrohr (nicht wie bei Trek hinten) und die externe Vario wird dann hinter dem Sitzrohr nach oben geführt. So kriegt man dann auch keinen Stress, wenn man ne Reverb o.ä mit sich mitbewegenden Zug verbaut, denn so kann man ihn dann ums Sitzrohr wickeln.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2014)

Also quasi Fanes 3. Ist für den Umwerfer suboptimal, da der Zug sehr weit raussteht beim Einfedern. Fürs Schaltwerk ist das Verlegen übers Tretlager nur ok, wenn der Zug sich dort nicht mit Kette und Ritzel ins Gehege kommt (bei 2-fach). Geht bei meiner Fanes nur, weil ich ne Stinger dran hab. Da ist eine interne Verlegung besser.


----------



## jayzi (10. August 2014)

Moin. Ich hab irgendwie keinen Zugriff auf den Bilderordner, daher hier anbei:

Öffnungen vorne links am Unterrohr sowie unten mittig oben am Unterrohr. Externe Zugführung für Teleskopstütze entfällt wegen sauberer Optik...

Ich hoffe, das Hauptlager lässt Platz für die interne Zugführung der Stütze.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Ich will sehen, wie du da die Leitung für die Stütze durchkriegst. So ist das nur mit großer Öffnung im Tretlagerbereich machbar.

@cxfahrer:
Ist Platz genug, den Zug hinter der ISCG Aufnahme zu verstauen, oder reibt der dann am Yoke?


----------



## jayzi (10. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich will sehen, wie du da die Leitung für die Stütze durchkriegst. So ist das nur mit großer Öffnung im Tretlagerbereich machbar.


Wozu gibt es Ingenieure?


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Das frag ich mich auch manchmal...


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2014)

Sollen denn alle Züge intern Verlegt werden? Sprich auch die Bremsen?


----------



## kasimir2 (10. August 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich würde mich freuen wenn die Leitung der Hinterradbremse so verlegt ist
das es keine Rolle spielt ob der Bremshebel rechts oder links angebracht ist.
Bei Montage links gibt es bei vielen Rahmen eine ziemlich unglückliche Zugverlegung.
Ich weiß ist ein Minderheiten Problem, aber eins das sich ohne große Kosten oder
Gewichtsnachteile lösen ließe.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (10. August 2014)

@jayzi Wo hast du das Bild, vom Rahmen, her?

Nachtrag: Haha, ich sollte den Artikel ganz lesen


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

Wenn ihr interne Führungen dranmacht, dann bitte so, das man die bei bedarf verschließen kann. So wie oben am hauptrahmen und nicht wie unten.


----------



## Akira (10. August 2014)

Zugriff auf das Fotoalbum ist nicht möglich. Kann die Bilder nicht hochladen.


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

Mein vorschlag externe zugführung.
an den markierten punkten gewindenieten verbaut und dann die züge ordentlich verschraubt. Auf dem unterrohr von mir aus auch die züge durch die dämpferaufnahme. Lieber löse ich die eine schraube am dämpfer als jedes mal die bremse zu entlüften.
dazu dann einfach nen satz kunstoffschellen für ein, zwei oder drei züge und jeder kann sich das zurechtpuzzeln, wie er es am liebsten mag.


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Bremsleitung unter der Kettenstrebe drunter? Den Schaltzug kann man auch problemlos durch die Kettenstrebe legen, wenn die Löcher schön groß sind


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2014)

Ganz einfach. Zugführung für das Schaltwerk durch die Kettenstrebe, ansonsten gern aussen lang, so wie bei der Fanes, nur ohne die Lösung unter dem Innenlager. Der Rest ist dann ein Frage der Punkte für die Leitungsführungen. Da hilft Probieren.
Wenn man es mit einem netten Steinschlagschutz kombinieren kann, finde ich die Führung unter dem Unterrohr auch ganz gut. Nur bitte nicht am Oberrohr lang, egal wo.

 Zur Befestigung bitte Gewindebuchsen einpressen. Die kann man dann mit entsprechenden Einfach- und Mehrfach-Führungen nutzen oder einfach zustöpseln.

Ich vermisse an meinen Rädern jedenfalls keine innenverlegten Züge (bis auf Kettenstrebe), auch wenn es schön clean aussieht. Dafür komme ich immer gut dran.

Ausnahme: Sattelstütze, wenn man ungebunden sein will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (10. August 2014)




----------



## Jobal (10. August 2014)

Bitte alle Züge innenverlegt! Keine Gewindebuchsen o. Ähnlichen Mist im Rahmen. Wie oft muss man Züge wechseln? Ich schlimmstefalls einmal im Jahr, für den Mehraufwand verzichte ich gern auf Lassoschlingen am Bike. Gruss Jobal


----------



## Reddi (10. August 2014)

Ich habe mich daran versucht, die Züge möglichst innen und nicht unterm Tretlager zu verlegen, aber die Bremsleitung außen.

*Bremsleitung hinten:*
komplett extern. Wahlweise rechts oder links am Steuerrohr vorbei, dann außen an der linken Schweißnaht Dämpferaufnahme/Unterrohr entlang Richtung Tretlager. Von dort oben auf der Kettenstrebe nach hinten.
Moderne Bremsen haben einen drehbaren Leitungsanschluss, dieser wird nach unten Richtung Kettenstrebe gedreht.
*Zug für Teleskopstütze:*
volle Wahlmöglichkeit: Wahlweise extern am Unterrohr entlang der Bremsleitung (evtl. auf der anderen Seite des Steuerrohrs) oder intern im Unterrohr runter Richtung Tretlager; von dort wahlweise im Sattelrohr oder außen entlang.
So haben Nutzer von Sattelstützen mit außenliegendem Zuganschlag ebenfalls die Wahl, ob sie den Zug komplett extern oder teilweise intern führen wollen.
*Zug für Schaltwerk:*
läuft intern bis durchs Tretlagergehäuse, dann in die Kettenstrebe.
Der Zug könnte auch links ins Unterrohr führen.
*Zug für Umwerfer:*
läuft innen im Unterrohr, jedoch vor dem Tretlager nach außen, über den Hauptdrehpunkt hinter die Sattelstütze.
Alternativ: läuft mit dem Zug fürs Schaltwerk bis hinters Tretlager und von dort nach oben.

Alle Züge mit durchgehender Hülle, auch dort wo sie intern geführt werden.
Für die Zuganschläge werden einfache (nur Bremsleitung) und doppelte (zzgl. Zug für Tele-Stütze) Ausführungen beigelegt; für jede Rahmenöffnung gibt es einen passenden Verschluss.


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2014)

bin ich der einzige der das Design des Rahmens im momentanen Stand einfach "überhaupt nicht schön" findet?

viel zu viele Winkel, ein wieder mit den Rahmengrößen nach oben wanderndes Oberrohr, das dann einfach nur noch hässlich aussieht.

bevor ihr hier über die zugverlegung spekuliert, sollte da mal jemand ran, der optisch aufräumt!


----------



## SCM (10. August 2014)

Alles egal, nur die Bremsleitung nach hinten muss extern sein.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der das Design des Rahmens im momentanen Stand einfach "überhaupt nicht schön" findet?
> 
> viel zu viele Winkel, ein wieder mit den Rahmengrößen nach oben wanderndes Oberrohr, das dann einfach nur noch hässlich aussieht.
> 
> bevor ihr hier über die zugverlegung spekuliert, sollte da mal jemand ran, der optisch aufräumt!



Und wenn es die ingenieurstechnische Krönung wäre, das Siegerrad, der perfekte Hinterbau - auf das Teil würde ich mich auch nicht draufsetzen.


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

Den hauptrahmen ich garnicht soo schlecht, alutech like. Mir wären da aber gerade rohre auch deutlich lieber.
der hinterbau ist grausam! Insbesondere diese blattfederverbindung von ketten- zur sitzstrebe ??? Und das nur wegen diesem hässlichen, ungewollten umwerfer.
da wäre mir sogar ne Orange/bananenschwinge lieber.


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Den hauptrahmen ich garnicht soo schlecht, alutech like. Mir wären da aber gerade rohre auch deutlich lieber.
> der hinterbau ist grausam! Insbesondere diese blattfederverbindung von ketten- zur sitzstrebe ??? Und das nur wegen diesem hässlichen, ungewollten umwerfer.
> da wäre mir sogar ne Orange/bananenschwinge lieber.


Würd ich glatt unterschreiben, @Stefan.Stark  die Verbindung aus Flachmaterial finde ich auch gar nicht zu der (insgeheim erwarteten/erhofften) schönen Eingelenker-Optik passend. Solange es nur beim Funktionsmuster bleibt gibts ja kein Grund sich aufzuregen aber am entgültigen Design würde ich persönlich mir sehr wünschen, dass sich nochmal was ändert.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

Am Schlimmsten finde ich ja diese hässlichen Asymetrischen Kettenstreben. Der Hauptrahemn besteht momentan scheinbar aus dem Fanes Rohrsatz und Dämpferaufnahme. Schaut zumindest so aus. Ich glaub das was wir da sehen ist erstmal nur Prototy und Fahrmuster.  

Ahja zum Thema:  ich bin ja für die klassiche Variante mit außenliegeneden Zügen und leitungen auf dem unterrohr mit geschraubten Zugführungen. So wie an der Fanes 3.0. Nur halt noch ein wenig optimiert. Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk zum Beispiel auf der Kettenstrebe. So Kleinigkeiten halt.


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ahja zum Thema:  ich bin ja für die klassiche Variante mit außenliegeneden Zügen und leitungen auf dem unterrohr mit geschraubten Zugführungen. So wie an der Fanes 3.0. Nur halt noch ein wenig optimiert. Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk zum Beispiel auf der Kettenstrebe. So Kleinigkeiten halt.


Wäre auch mein Favorit, alle Züge außen, auf dem Unterrohr, knapp über dem Hauptlager, auf der Kettenstrebe (Umwerfer und Variostütze wären mir pers. relativ gleich, da ich für beides keine Züge bräuchte)


----------



## Haop (10. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon genannt wurde aber wenn intern, dann nur, wenn entweder:

innen (also im Rahmen) stabile Kanäle verlegt sind, so dass das Verlegen neuer Züge ohne Liner und schnell geht

oder

wenn sich die Züge inklusive der Außenhülle verlegen lassen, so dass man vom Lenker bis zum Schaltwerk eine durchgängige Hülle hat.

Ich würde Variante zwei bevorzugen, am besten wären wohl aber außen verlegte Züge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (10. August 2014)

Zur Rahmenform: Welchen Sinn macht es, die Zugführung auf Basis eines noch veränderbaren Rahmenlayouts vorzunehmen? ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das schon recht nah an der Realität ist?


----------



## ultima88 (10. August 2014)

Ist das schon das finale Rahmendesign?
Ein grades Unterrohr würde mir wesentlich besser gefallen.
Sieht mMn nach mehr Aggressivität und Geschwindigkeit aus als so ein runder "Bauch".


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

Am Hauptrahmen alles nach innen und oben vor dem Tretlager alles wieder raus, eine Öffnung für den Umwerfer unten vor das Innenlager. Am Hinterbau alles extern auf den Kettenstreben, Bremsleitung so, dass sie den Sattel ohne Schlaufe erreicht. Sollte bei einem Dropout ohne Lager kein Hexenwerk sein...


----------



## hasardeur (10. August 2014)

So einen Kommentar habe ich mir bislang verkniffen, sehe es aber auch so. Wenn das Design fertig ist, ergeben sich ganz von allein die sinnvollsten Zugführungen.

Die Kettenstrebe ist mir auch zu asymmetrisch, wobei mir da Funktion vor Form kommen würde.

Und die fünfte oder sechste Wiedergeburt der Fanes muss ich auch nicht haben, obwohl ich sie selbst habe und noch immer sehr mag.


----------



## PamA2013 (10. August 2014)

Ich hatte mir auch was erhofft, was deutlich näher an dem hier dran ist.







Ich finde den Hinterbau so echt alles andere als schön. Sieht für mich wie die totale Schusterlösung aus.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

So hier mal meine Vorstellung von einer Vernünftigen Zugverlegung.

Habe mal etwas provokativ den "blöden" Umwerfer entfernt und die Kettenstreben "glattgebügelt".

Antriebsseite:




Bremsseite:


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> So einen Kommentar habe ich mir bislang verkniffen, sehe es aber auch so. Wenn das Design fertig ist, ergeben sich ganz von allein die sinnvollsten Zugführungen.
> 
> Die Kettenstrebe ist mir auch zu asymmetrisch, wobei mir da Funktion vor Form kommen würde.
> 
> Und die fünfte oder sechste Wiedergeburt der Fanes muss ich auch nicht haben, obwohl ich sie selbst habe und noch immer sehr mag.


wie schon mehrmals gesagt, die Zeichnungen zeigen das Funtionsmuster, da hat Stefan aus Zeitgründen und um zu überprüfen, ob die Teile passen, in die Alutech Kiste gegriffen, wenn es nach mir geht, wird das Endprodukt grade, kantig und aggressiv.
Was wir dann an dem Muster noch sehen:
- ob man eine innovative Umwerfer Idee haben, die dieses elende YBlech verhindert
- optimale Zugführung
- Proportionen für den Rohrsatz


-N0bodY- schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Vorstellung von einer Vernünftigen Zugverlegung.
> 
> Habe mal etwas provokativ den "blöden" Umwerfer entfernt und die Kettenstreben "glattgebügelt".
> 
> ...


Entspricht meinem persönlichen worst case: scheuerstellen ohne ende, Biegebelastung der Bremsleitung, unzugängliche Schrauben.....


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Wie oft denn noch? Der abgebildete Rahmen ist ein schnell zusammengebratenes Funktionsmuster, und entspricht nicht dem finalen Design....


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Zur Rahmenform: Welchen Sinn macht es, die Zugführung auf Basis eines noch veränderbaren Rahmenlayouts vorzunehmen? ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das schon recht nah an der Realität ist?


Naja, der Hauptrahmen wird ein Dreieck sein, der Hinterbau soll ein Dreieck werden, der Rahmen soll (so hab ich das bisher verstanden) keine völlig abgespaceten Formen oder Elemente bekommen, der Lagerpunkt steht sicher weitgehend, ein Umwerfer kommt dran ergo werden sich am Yoke wohl auch keine revolutionären Änderungen ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> .....
> Entspricht meinem persönlichen worst case: scheuerstellen ohne ende, Biegebelastung der Bremsleitung, unzugängliche Schrauben.....



ach und Scheuerstellen hat man bei den momentan auf dem Markt befindlichen Lösungen bei interner verlegung nicht? ;-)  Da hab ich schon ganz anderes gesehen.  

Und die Schrauben sind alle Zugänglich. Habe extra drauf geachtet die besser zu positionieren wie am Fanes.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> ach und Scheuerstellen hat man bei den momentan auf dem Markt befindlichen Lösungen bei interner verlegung nicht? ;-)  Da hab ich schon ganz anderes gesehen.
> 
> Und die Schrauben sind alle Zugänglich. Habe extra drauf geachtet die besser zu positionieren wie am Fanes.


Meine Tofane läuft jetzt etwa 6 Monate und hat keine einzige Scheuerstelle. Und die Zugverlegung an der Fanes 1.0-3.0 ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen, der Täter ist bekannt aber flüchtig ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Meine Tofane läuft jetzt etwa 6 Monate und hat keine einzige Scheuerstelle. Und die Zugverlegung an der Fanes 1.0-3.0 ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen, der Täter ist bekannt aber flüchtig ;-)



Meine Fanes näuft mit einer fast identischen Zugführung wie ich oben dargestellt habe jetzt auch knapp ein Jahr. Auch Ohne Scheuerstellen und mit intakter Bremsleitung. ;-)

Das Schlimmste an der Zugführung der Fanes 3.0 ist eigentlich die vordere Befestigung im Rahmendreick und die Verlegung unter der Kettenstrebe. Ansonsten ist sie halt fast perfekt. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Vorstellung von einer Vernünftigen Zugverlegung.
> 
> Habe mal etwas provokativ den "blöden" Umwerfer entfernt und die Kettenstreben "glattgebügelt".
> 
> ...



 hätte die Züge zwar unter dem Hauptlager verlegt (wenn das platztechnisch möglich ist) sonst perfekt!


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wenn es nach mir geht, wird das Endprodukt grade, kantig und aggressiv.
> 
> Entspricht meinem persönlichen worst case: scheuerstellen ohne ende, Biegebelastung der Bremsleitung, unzugängliche Schrauben.....


Punkt eins volle Zustimmung

Punkt zwei sehe ich anders
- die von Nobody gezeigte Verlegung hat, da die Züge zum Hinterbau direkt am Hauptlager verlaufen an dieser Stelle kaum Relativbewegung und daher auch kaum Scheuerpotential,
- _"Biegebelastung" _der Bremsleitung wird sich wohl mit KEINEM Konzept vermeiden lassen, war aber auch bislang bei mir noch nie ein Problem,
- und Schrauben müssen eh nur da hin wo mehr als 2 Züge durchlaufen, an den wirklich schlecht zugänglichen Stellen einfach Plastikklippserbefestigungen (da dort eh nur ein Zug).
- Weniger "Scheuerpotential" am Steuerrohr sehe ich eig. nur bei einer komplett innenverlegten Lösung, aber wer bitte will ernsthaft_ innenverlegte Bremsleitungen _???

(und wenn schon "Biegebelastung der Bremsleitung" ein Problem wäre, dann entstünde die bei einem Eintritt in das Steuerrohr von schräg vorne erst recht, da hier kleiner Radius und große Relativbewegung).


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> hätte die Züge zwar unter dem Hauptlager verlegt (wenn das platztechnisch möglich ist) sonst perfekt!


Naja ist ja auch nur eine Idee. Solange der finale Rahmen nicht feststeht kann man natürlich platz Technisch nur mutmaßen. Wenn man es schafft die Züge genau durch den Drehpunkt laufen zu lassen wäre das natürlich ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik19xx (10. August 2014)

Der Zug fürs Schaltwerk und die Variostütze kann komplett intern verlegt werden. Die Bremse hätte ich gerne extern. Aber der Zug fürs Schaltwerk sollte doch bitte an der linken Seite des Steuerrohrs vorbei gehen. Sonst reißt der bei einem Sturz verdammt schnell.	Die Bremsleitung legt ja auch niemand rechts vorbei. 
Im Prinzip wie @redlion007 aber mit Eingang für den Schaltzug auf der linken Seite.


----------



## SCM (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Vorstellung von einer Vernünftigen Zugverlegung.
> 
> Habe mal etwas provokativ den "blöden" Umwerfer entfernt und die Kettenstreben "glattgebügelt".



Muss man da den Dämpfer zumindest an einer Stelle lösen, um die HR-Bremse auszubauen?


----------



## SCM (10. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Naja, der Hauptrahmen wird ein Dreieck sein, der Hinterbau soll ein Dreieck werden, der Rahmen soll (so hab ich das bisher verstanden) keine völlig abgespaceten Formen oder Elemente bekommen, der Lagerpunkt steht sicher weitgehend, ein Umwerfer kommt dran ergo werden sich am Yoke wohl auch keine revolutionären Änderungen ergeben.



Naja, die Zugführung würde ich auf Basis des finalen Layouts konzipieren, ansonsten lassen sich Scheurstellen mit Sicherheit nicht verhindern. Gerade die Führung um den Tretlagerbereich zur Schwinge lassen sich sinnvoll nur am finalen Design ermitteln.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Muss man da den Dämpfer zumindest an einer Stelle lösen, um die HR-Bremse auszubauen?



Solange man die Verschraubung der Zugführung nicht direkt mittig aufs Unterrohr setzt, muss man da den Dämpfer nicht zwangsläufig ausbauen. Ist vielleicht ein wenig blöd dargestellt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

Servus,

Wie bereits von einigen erwähnt: Das Funktionsmuster ist vom Design her noch NICHT final. Der Frontrahmen besteht weitestgehend aus Fanes Teilen und für den Hinterbau habe ich auf vorhandenes Material zurück gegriffen.

Wir machen auf jeden Fall noch eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Wobei ich am liebsten den Fanes-Rohrsatz am Frontrahmen behalten würde... das wird massig Kohle (& Zeit) sparen.

Noch ein technische Sachen dazu:
Eine gewisse Biegung im Unterrohr brauchen wir... nicht nur weils besser aussieht , sondern auch wegen der Dämpferposition. Dadurch, dass der Dämpfer etwas nach unten gedreht ist konnte ich die Progression erhöhen, ohne die Dämpferverlängerung zu lang zu machen.

Das Y-Blech wird in irgendeiner Form mit Sicherheit in die Serie kommen, allerdings schwebt mir da eine Art Prägeteil vor, damit das nicht so billig aussieht. Fürs Funktionsmuster musste es halt quick n dirty sein.
Leider erlaubt das 5mm starke Blech beim Funktionsmuster gerade so die notwendigen Freigängigkeiten... Es ist also nicht möglich das Teil in der Seitenansicht viel fetter/massiver/schöner zu machen. Aber zum Glück sind ja die Kettenstreben kurz...
Wir werden bei diesem Bauteil also extrem von den technischen Randbedingungen eingeengt... ich habe auch eine alternative Variante mit der Verbindung vorm Sitzrohr durchgespielt, das wäre aber deutlich schwerer.

Das bringt mich zu den Kettenstreben: Die werden mit Sicherheit stark asymetrisch bleiben um Gewicht zu sparen... die linke Seite vom Yoke kann dadurch super klein und leicht werden. Auf der rechten Seite brauchts halt den Platz für den Umwerfer, den möchte ich aufgrund der Drehpunktlage nicht auf die Kettenstrebe setzen. Ausserdem müsste wir dann schon fast auf eine. E-type gehen, der passt aber aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben nicht...
Ein Mid- oder High-Direct Mount würde leider ins Sitzrohr schwenken...

Der Inscheniör hat also ausnahmsweise schon ein bissl mitgedacht... Eine Optik genau wie auf der 2D-Strichzeichnung zu erwarten ist dann vielleicht doch n bissl kurz gedacht 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

wie weit der inschenör gedacht hat, sehen wir ja sehr bald. aber rein ästhetisch müssen wir schon noch ran, ist ja kein strickkurs für ne ugly doll ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

Stefan... dann mach die blöden Kettenstreben doch einfach länger. Merkt doch keiner wenn da 5-10mm mehr sind.   Also ich wäre dafür.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

Eigentlich fehlen der Karre am Hinterbau nur ein paar rundliche/ovale Rohre die Richtung Ausfallenden etwas den Querschnitt verringern... feddich is dem Gerät!

Kann der Onkel PM eine Aussage dazu machen, wie sich ein KOMPLETT neuer Rohrsatz auf den Preis eines Rahmenkits auswirken würde?
Ich sehe eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit für ein neues OR und UR... die zahlreichen Dollar für die Werkzeuge müssen ja auch wieder auf eine überschaubare Stückzahl umgelegt werden.

Beim Sitzrohr würde ich da schon eher was neues machen, eine Art Trompete... gut für die Steifigkeit und die Stealth-Leitung könnte direkt vom Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr gehen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Stefan... dann mach die blöden Kettenstreben doch einfach länger. Merkt doch keiner wenn da 5-10mm mehr sind.   Also ich wäre dafür.


deswegen haben wir ja die dropouts der fanes, da können wir den einfluss der ks im bereich bis plus 12mm testen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wie weit der inschenör gedacht hat, sehen wir ja sehr bald. aber rein ästhetisch müssen wir schon noch ran, ist ja kein strickkurs für ne ugly doll ;-)



Joa... warum hamwa eigentlich nicht die frischen Renderings her genommen, da sieht die Karre zehmal besser aus.
Kannst Du mal eins hochladen... bin Unterwegs.

Darfst auch gerne den Spruch an der Kettenstrebe retuschieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> deswegen haben wir ja die dropouts der fanes, da können wir den einfluss der ks im bereich bis plus 12mm testen.


Naja aber die sollen ja dann in der Serie weichen.  Wer bestimmt denn nacher ob die Kettenstreben so kurz bleiben? Legt Ihr das dann fest nachdem Ihr die Prototypen gefahren seid? Oder wird das wieder son demokratischer murks. Nur weil jeder Karl Heinz der Meinung ist, er müsse Ultra kurze Kettenstreben fahren.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. August 2014)

Brauchen wir diese asymmetrischen Kettenstreben wirklich nur wegen dem Umwerfer? Dieser blöde **** Umwerfer ich hab die Dinger schon als 10-fach für MTB rauskam von meinen Bikes geschmissen....naja das ganze hier basiert ja leider nicht auf einem Wunschkonzert, sondern auf demokratischen Umfragen....sonst hätte ich mir auch 435mm Streben ausgesucht


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir machen auf jeden Fall noch eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Wobei ich am liebsten den Fanes-Rohrsatz am Frontrahmen behalten würde... das wird massig Kohle (& Zeit) sparen.
> 
> Noch ein technische Sachen dazu:
> Eine gewisse Biegung im Unterrohr brauchen wir... nicht nur weils besser aussieht , sondern auch wegen der Dämpferposition. Dadurch, dass der Dämpfer etwas nach unten gedreht ist konnte ich die Progression erhöhen, ohne die Dämpferverlängerung zu lang zu machen.
> ...


Hey schnelle Antwort, danke Dafür.
- Hauptrahmen hat nach meinem Geschmack eh schon ein klasse Design und der Bauch bietet mehr (funktionelle) Vor- als (optische) Nachteile (lustig, _dieser Bauch_ wurde hier seinerzeit noch als "contra" gegen den vom Foreigner vorgestellten umgelenkten Eingelenker angeführt...).

- der Hinterbau... sorry, für mich geht das so mit einem_ Blech_ gar nicht;  wäre da stark für eine Lösung alá SC Nomad, da ist dieses Element sehr ähnlich aber deutlich besser ins Design integriert  weils doch deutl an Volumen zunimmt (das dürfte doch auch technisch gesehen Vorteile bieten) und klar, ist zu früh für Design-Diskussionen aber so wie jetzt wärs ungelogen ein NoGo.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Naja aber die sollen ja dann in der Serie weichen.  Wer bestimmt denn nacher ob die Kettenstreben so kurz bleiben? Legt Ihr das dann fest nachdem Ihr die Prototypen gefahren seid? Oder wird das wieder son demokratischer murks. Nur weil jeder Karl Heinz der Meinung ist, er müsse Ultra kurze Kettenstreben fahren.


die bikes werden ja nicht nur von uns gefahren, aber im endeffekt sieht es doch so aus:
- wir bekommen eine ordentliche optik hin und behalten die abgestimmten 425mm
- oder wir bekommen die optik nicht hin und behalten die abgestimmten 425mm
- oder wir stellen optik über abstimmung und machen die streben so kurz wie möglich bei schönstér optik
ich persönlich würde am liebsten den Federweg reduzieren...


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. August 2014)

Und Ich persönlich würde gerne die Laufradgröße reduzieren ;-)


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Brauchen wir diese asymmetrischen Kettenstreben wirklich nur wegen dem Umwerfer? Dieser blöde **** Umwerfer ich hab die Dinger schon als 10-fach für MTB rauskam von meinen Bikes geschmissen....naja das ganze hier basiert ja leider nicht auf einem Wunschkonzert, sondern auf demokratischen Umfragen....sonst hätte ich mir auch 435mm Streben ausgesucht



nein, nicht zwingend.

das ist nur unter der annahme, dass ein direct an der Schwinge montierter Umwerfer nicht funktioniert.

das ist jetzt aber eine ANnahme von Stefan Stark. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass es funktioniert, vorallem deshalb, weil der Federweg des Bikes echt begrenzt ist und keine 170mm o.ä. freigeben muss. Sowas muss man halt testen bzw Konkurrenzanalyse machen, ob es vergleichbare Bikes gibt mit so einem montierten Umwerfer.
Eventuell ist eben doch ein mitdrehender Umwerfer möglich, mit minimalen Defiziten (z.b. leichtes schleifen voll eingefedert o.ä.)

Ich bin mir sicher da findet sich eine Lösung, die akzeptabel ist, wenn man nur danach sucht.

Rohrsätze aus bestehenden Bikes:

- wenn es eine optik gibt, die damit SUPER ist - ist es sicher kein Problem, bestehende Teile zu nehmen.
- aber wenn es keine Optik gibt, die "geil" ist, und mit den Fanes Rohren eben nicht vereinbar ist(ist meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg unmöglich), muss man halt was andres machen

Das Design entscheidet halt über die Emotionen, aber bei sowas wie oben klappt das nicht 

"kein platz, passt nicht, geht nicht anders"

das kann doch nicht sein, dass das von einem ingenieur kommt ?

Dann wird der Rest drum herum so angepasst, bis es irgendwann passt. ist ja noch nichts in stein gemeißelt, genaue sitzrohr positionen sind nicht fix, das ist doch alles noch anpassbar, ebenso der Drehpunkt.

wichtig ist nur, dass das teil von anfang an gut aussieht - sonst braucht man doch gar nicht anfangen !


----------



## Plumpssack (10. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde am liebsten den Federweg reduzieren...


Ja, ne? 120mm vorne und hinten...ich kaufe mir einfach das neue Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt MSL...oh wait...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

@veraono:

Beim Nomad ist das recht schön gelöst... in der Richtung könnten wir etwas machen... thx für den Input

Ihr solltet euch jetzt eh nicht wegen der Optik des FUNKTIONSMUSTERS verrückt machen... dem Rahmendesign wird wie beim letzten mal eine umfangreiche Diskussion gewidmet!


----------



## veraono (10. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch jetzt eh nicht wegen der Optik des FUNKTIONSMUSTERS verrückt machen... dem Rahmendesign wird wie beim letzten mal eine umfangreiche Diskussion gewidmet![/USER]


Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke... muss jetzt einfach mal kurz ketzerisch werden:

- gibt uns der Test-Hinterbau mit dem Blech in aktuellem Design die gewünschte Information hinsichtlich der Seitensteifigkeit/Haltbarkeit (siehe heiße Diskussion um diverse Ausknickphänomene etc.), wenn ein Endprodukt mit völlig verändertem Design möglicherweise ganz andere (besser/schlechtere) technische Eigenschaften hat

_- Bringt uns die Dämpferverlängerung in dieser kurzen Ausführung wirklich noch soviel Vorteile, dass es den Aufwand (Testmuster/Tests) rechtfertigt?? _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2014)

um so eher sowas angesprochen wird, desto größer die warscheinlichkeit, sowas zu verhindern: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/qy/0c/qy0cvq6o0vny/large_ICB_Custom.jpg?0

es sind doch viele entscheidungen, die von der optik abhängen - und die optik ist einfach das wichtigste am ganzen Rad, nachdem die groben technischen sachen beschlossen sind.

wenn das rad optisch nicht sitzt, ist es auch egal, wenn die zugverlegung gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> nein, nicht zwingend.
> 
> das ist nur unter der annahme, dass ein direct an der Schwinge montierter Umwerfer nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Bock hast, dann kannst Du gerne mal bei mir vorbei schauen und ich zeige Dir die gesamte Bauraum-Problematik... dann machst Du Dir es bestimmt nimmer so leicht wie bei dieser Antwort 
Wenn wir das theoretische analysiert, bewertet und eine sensationelle Lösung gefunden haben bleibt vielleicht noch ein bissl Licht, um auf den Trail zu gehen  ... allerdings habe ich davon in letzter Zeit nivht viel zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2014)

ich weiß doch, dass es nicht immer so leicht ist.

aber es gibt doch auch immer für alles eine Lösung, oder?
Und zwar eine, die nicht schlecht aussieht!


Wenn du Bock hast kannst Du gerne mal bei mir vorbei schauen und ich zeige dir ein paar Beispiele dafür


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> _- Bringt uns die Dämpferverlängerung in dieser kurzen Ausführung wirklich noch soviel Vorteile, dass es den Aufwand (Testmuster/Tests) rechtfertigt?? _



Auf jeden Fall! Ohne das Teil wäre die Kennlinie sehr flach, evtl. sogar degressiv...

Alleine um das Fahrwerksverhalten und die Funktion der Dämpferverlängerung zu prüfen machen die Funktionsmuster Sinn.
Außerdem wollen wir was auf der Eurobike hin stellen können... Ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich weiß doch, dass es nicht immer so leicht ist.
> 
> aber es gibt doch auch immer für alles eine Lösung, oder?
> Und zwar eine, die nicht schlecht aussieht!
> ...


 Gerne, ich freue mich immer wenn jemand Lust auf technische Fachsimpeleien und kreative Problemlösungen hat. Lass uns das mal auf die Beine stellen


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

Wir könnten doch auch einfach einen extrafaden aufmachen, wo wir genau dieses problem, ausführlich diskutieren!  Ich hätte da auch bock drauf.
so darf das teil nicht enden, optisch und Funktionell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. August 2014)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass wir die Problematik direkt anhand von CAD-Modellen in Angriff nehmen müssten... Sonst kommen wieder zig Kommentare mit Ideen, die einfach nicht funktionieren...

Ich wäre durchaus bereit (wenn der Jürgen nix dagegen hat), das CAD Modell vom Funktionsmuster zu teilen, aber leider darf ich die Daten vom Umwerfer, Dämpfer, Reifen usw. nicht raus rücken  Deswegen macht da n extra Thread nicht viel Sinn...

Und wie gesagt... Zieht euch jetzt nicht an dem hässlichen Hinterbau hoch... ich musste die Teile aus der Grabbelkiste nehmen, sonst hätten wir keinerlei Chance die ersten Bikes zur Eurobike zu präsentieren... dass sich die vierkant-Streben nicht mit dem organischen Formen des Hauptrahmens vertragen ist sogar dem Haiwaihemd-tragenden Inscheniör klar


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

Na son dämpfer oder umwerfer grob in CAD zu basteln, sollte die geballte forumspower wohl vor keine unlösbaren probleme stellen. Wir brauchen da ja quasi nur die hüllflächen und nicht alles einzelheiten. Damit kann man dieses problem schon ganz gut bearbeiten meine ich.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. August 2014)

Ich find übrigens die Dämpferverlängerung als "Bogen" eine nette Lösung. Wäre es aber nicht sinnvoller das Teil so zu fräsen, dass man das Dämpferauge ganz normal quer verschraubt? Also quasi eine Tasche für das Dämpferauge in der Dämpferverlängerung, durch welche man von der Seite eine Schraube schieben kann.
Nur wegen diesen seitlichen Knickkräften usw. aus der Lager Diskussion..
So wie es jetzt ist könnte der Dämpfer sich ja theoretisch "seitlich bewegen".
Oder anders gefragt: Warum senkrechte Dämpferverschraubung?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Die gedrehte Dämpferaufnahme muss sein, um einen Freiheitsgrad einzuschränken... sonst würde das ja einfach "durchhängen".
Natürlich wäre es interessant das Dämpferauge möglichst "umgreifend" zu umschliessen... aber das wird dann Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern machen, die sind ja nicht alle genau gleich geformt. Ich muss sowieso noch mal checken, ob alle bzw. die meisten relevanten Dämpfer 12,7mm Dicke an der Aufnahme haben (die ich rumliegen hab waren okay). Wenn nicht müssen wir sogar wieder Dämpferaugen einbauen, die würde ich aber lieber weg lassen, weil es keinen Sinn macht so viele Teile ineinander zu stecken (Eine Gleitbuchse brauchen wir an dieser möglichst starren Verbindung ja nicht, sie würde sogar eher stören).

guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## pezolived (11. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich wäre durchaus bereit (wenn der Jürgen nix dagegen hat), das CAD Modell vom Funktionsmuster zu teilen, aber leider darf ich die Daten vom Umwerfer, Dämpfer, Reifen usw. nicht raus rücken



Du kannst ein 3D-PDF erstellen. Das kann dann jeder dynamisch im Raum drehen und beäugen, ohne daß du dazu die nativen Flächendaten rausgeben müßtest. Der Addressat erhält nix außer einem tumben Facettenmodell (durch das er freilich, je nach Software, Schnitte legen, Maße  entnehmen und evtl. auch ein Re-Engineering durchführen könnte. Das ist dann aber sein Bier und nicht deines.)

Gruß,

Clemens

http://www.goermezer.de/content/view/486/616/


----------



## UmpaLumpaJoe (11. August 2014)

wäre es nicht clever, den Umwerfer-zug so zu setzen, das falls man keinen Umwerfer nutzt, die Führungen dafür, für die Sattelstütze (Zug extern) nutzen kann. Problem ist nur, ist der Zug/Leitung dafür lang genug?
-falls es schon jemand geschrieben hat, ich war zu faul alles zu lesen
-falls es absolut kein Sinn macht, einfach ignorieren


----------



## mr freilauf (11. August 2014)

also wie ich finde gibt es keine andere möglichkeit als die züge auf schienen zu führen


----------



## GrillMeister (11. August 2014)

Hi,

Die Zugverlegung interessiert mich erlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Wir haben es hier nicht mit Amateuren im Bikebau zu tun, von daher wird das generell schon gut gemacht werden und nur in Nuancen von persönlichem Geschmack abhängen, ob man das am Ende gut oder weniger gut findet.

Ich bin jedenfalls ein großer Beführworter innenverlegter Züge. ) Wenn man sich nicht blöd anstellt, sind die genauso schnell, wenn nicht schneller, gewechselt als außen Verlegte, dafür sieht es aufgeräumt aus, das Rad lässt sich besser tragen und einfacher sauber halten.
Das sind Vorteile, die man täglich spürt, während der vermeindlich  Wechsel eine Sache ist, die idR nur ein mal pro Saison fällig wird. Ob man dabei die Bremse entlüften muss oder nicht, ist damit hinfällig. Es gehört neben Zugwechsel zur normalen Wartung und muss so und so gemacht werden.

Grüße,

GM


PS: Interessanter finde ich, dass es anscheinend vollkommen egal ist, ob man mit einer Intercommunity ein Rad baut, oder in der Industrie große Projekte im Schwermaschinenbau umsetzt.

Überall Dilberts, Peters und Kruger-Dunnings. Parkinsons Gesetz der Trivialität schlägt auch voll zu.

Liegt IMHO darin, dass der Anteil an Leuten die sich selbst Wissen angeeignet haben dieses unter eigener Verantwortung zur Anwendung gebracht haben, Gesamtgesellschaftlich viel zu gering ist. Ich schweife ab...


----------



## SCM (11. August 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> PS: Interessanter finde ich, dass es anscheinend vollkommen egal ist, ob man mit einer Intercommunity ein Rad baut, oder in der Industrie große Projekte im Schwermaschinenbau umsetzt.
> 
> Überall Dilberts, Peters und Kruger-Dunnings. Parkinsons Gesetz der Trivialität schlägt auch voll zu.
> 
> Liegt IMHO darin, dass der Anteil an Leuten die sich selbst Wissen angeeignet haben dieses unter eigener Verantwortung zur Anwendung gebracht haben, Gesamtgesellschaftlich viel zu gering ist. Ich schweife ab...



Was ich viel interessanter finde (und das meine ich ohne jeglichen Sarkasmus und ohne irgendeine Firma im Kopf zu haben), ist dass gut ausgebildete Leute mit massig Erfahrung es jedes Jahr auf neue schaffen, Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, die Mängel aufweisen. Meine Naivität sagt mir, dass nach zig Jahren Entwicklungsgeschichte und Projekterfahrung jeder Fehler schon mal gemacht wurde. Wie kann man ihn ein zweites Mal machen? Das betrifft sowohl Fahreigenschaften als auch Verarbeitungsqualität. Schlecht haltender Lack ist für mich z.B. kein Ärgernis, sondern ein Mangel (im Rechtssinne)! Wie kann heute noch ein Lenker konstruiert werden, der bricht? Ich.verstehe.es.nicht! Gleiches gilt für unterdimensionierte oder minderwertige Lager. Und das hat auch gar nichts mit Preissegmenten zu tun. Ich habe in 18 Jahren MTB-Erfahrung mittlerweile jede Qualität in jeder Preisklasse gesehen. Ja, bla, Stückzahlen und Größe der Firma hin oder her, Fehler muss heute keiner mehr machen.

Und ich schweife auch mal ab: Eigentlich sollte der Verbraucher an der Stelle mal anfangen, seine Mängelrechte durchzusetzen, anstatt nen neuen Lagersatz für viel Geld zu erwerben. Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben: Wenn andere Firmen es schaffen, Rahmen zu konstruieren, bei denen im DH-Einsatz(!) die Lager nach zwei Jahren noch wie Butter laufen, dann sind nach 6 Monaten verschlissene Lager an nem Tourenfully für mich ein klarer Gewährleistungsfall und nichts, was ich als typischen Verschleiss hinnehmen muss: Fehlkonstruktion.

Das lässt sich beliebig für sämtliche Bauteile und Eigenschaften des Rades weiterspinnen. Von daher bin ich ganz dankbar, dass die "Besserwisser" den besser Ausgebildeten hier auf die Finger schauen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2014)

@SCM
Pfuh, das ist halt schon nicht so einfach. Die Hersteller/Entwickler bewegen sich bei einigen Teilen sich sehr im Grenzbereich. Stefan hat's doch eh im letzten ICB Projekt schon beschrieben. Alles durch  zu simulieren und zu testen geht ja fast nicht. Da wird eben hier und da ein bisserl etwas "riskiert" bzw. probiert....

Lackprobleme, schlechte Lagersitze usw usf... Das kann's doch ganz leicht geben. Es gibt so viele Zulieferer und so viele Paramter - da kann schnell etwas schiefgehen. Ich war sieben Jahre in der Halbleiterbranche für den Automobilbereich. Was da für ein Aufwand betrieben wird für die Qualitätssicherung ist sagenhaft! Dennoch gibt's Ausreißer... Würde man den Aufwand bei den ganzen Biketeilen haben, wären die Dinger wohl noch teurer. Neben den höheren Entwicklungskosten wäre man auch auf weniger Zulieferer angewiesen. Das wäre wohl nicht so fein... Außerdem: nur weil irgendwer irgendwo einmal schon einen Fehler gemacht hat, kann er noch oft wieder passieren. Nicht alle Entwicklungsbuden und Fertiger haben gleich gutes Personal. 

Nicht dass ich Fehler gut heißen würde, aber ich kann's nachvollziehen und find's logisch, dass hier und da ein mieses Produkt (egal ob schlecht entwickelt oder gefertigt) rauskommt *g*

Was mir zum Thema einfällt:
Keine Züge unten am Tretlager vorbei.
So wenig Züge wie möglich intern (eventuell an der Kettenstrebe den Schaltzug - aber auch da ist's nur dann gut, wenn man RICHTIG gut dazukommt. Nicht so ätzend wie bei den 301ern).
Sattelstützenloch: ja, klar, aber bitte auch die Möglichkeit den zug extern verlegen zu können (evtl über einen Adapter für das Loch, wo man die Leitung einer Stütze auch außen verlegen kann).
Nicht alle Züge auf der selben Steuerrohrseite legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (11. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @SCM
> Pfuh, das ist halt schon nicht so einfach. Die Hersteller/Entwickler bewegen sich bei einigen Teilen sich sehr im Grenzbereich. Stefan hat's doch eh im letzten ICB Projekt schon beschrieben. Alles durch  zu simulieren und zu testen geht ja fast nicht. Da wird eben hier und da ein bisserl etwas "riskiert" bzw. probiert....



Jede Firma fertigt mindestens einen Prototyp. Wenn der sich nur mittelmäßig fährt, wird der aber trotzdem in Serie gefertigt, weil bis zu dem Punkt die Entwicklungskosten schon _sooo_ hoch waren, die Zeit zur Eurobike drängt und man ja was Neues auf den Markt bringen muss...

Und dass man nach abgeschlossener Qualitätssicherung ne Charge mit schlechten Lagersitzen rausbringt, liegt doch nur daran, dass man dem Kunden dann nen Nachrüstsatz China-Lager mit 5000% Gewinn verticken kann, weil niemand so schlau ist, auf Gewährleistung zu pochen.

Und wenn ich Teile von Fremddienstleistern fertigen lasse, dann gebe ich Parameter vor. Die lauten bspw. Lagersitz X befindet sich an Stelle Y und weist folgende Maße innerhalb folgender Toleranzen auf. Wenn die Teile bei der Abnahme fehlerhaft sind, wird nicht gezahlt und der Müll geht zurück. Dass man die Taiwanesen, Chinesen etc. so schlecht verklagen kann und im Zweifelsfall schon ne fette Anzahlung beim Fertiger liegt, die man nicht wieder sieht, ist nicht das Problem des Kunden, sondern des Auftraggebers, der sich aus Gewinnoptimierungsabsicht einer zweifelhaften Schweisserbude bedient. Und ja, ich kann das so einfach sagen ohne jemals ein Rad konstruiert und gefertigt zu haben, weil die Erfahrung zeigt, dass es solche Produkte gibt! Es ist möglich kostenoptimiert und qualitativ hochwertig (nicht High-End, aber haltbar und maßhaltig) zu fertigen.

Das Lustige ist, dass ich beim ICB 1 mal ein Lastenheft vorgeschlagen hatte, welches entsprechende Parameter abbildet, z.B. das ein Rahmen gefertigt wird, der 

- eine überdurchschnittlich haltbare Oberfläche hat
- perfekt geschnittene Lagersitze und Gewinde aufweist
- mit überdurchschnittlich haltbaren Industrielagern ausgestattet ist
- bei dem sich der Dämpfer auf der Dämpferachse mit der Hand frei bewegen lässt
- bei dem sich die Dämpferbuchsen NICHT im Dämpfer und im Rahmen verewigen
- bei dem sämtliche Bolzen und Schrauben harteloxiert bzw. dauerhaltbar sind
- etc etc etc

Das hat niemand aufgegriffen und herausgekommen ist der allseits beliebte Spaltmaßunfall.

Hundertprozentige Fehlerfreiheit ist insbesondere bei neuen Produkten natürlich nur sehr schwer zu erreichen, jedoch sollten die groben Schnitzer, mit denen wir immer und immer wieder aufs Neue konfrontiert werden, gleichermaßen zu hundert Prozent vermeidbar sein.

Ich jedenfalls persönlich wünsche jedem, der fahrlässig oder aus Gier minderwertige Produkte auf den Markt bringt, die Insolvenz. Den derjenige hat, sofern er eine Qualitätskontrolle bei sich etabliert hat, wissentlich minderwertige Produkte zum vollen Preis auf den Markt gebracht. Und wenn er keine Qualitätskontrolle hat, ist ihm ebendies vorzuwerfen.

Nehmen wir mal folgendes Bike:







So wie es da steht, kostet es 3299 Euro.

Wenn jetzt allerdings die Lagersitze nicht maßhaltig sind und dies zu schnellerem Verschleiss der Lager führt, die Farbe von der Pike schon beim Anschauen blättert, der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt knarzt und die Teleskopstütze im Auslieferungszustand spürbares Spiel hat, dann bin ich ein Arschloch, wenn ich dafür immer noch 3299 Euro verlange. Das Rad weist nämlich Mängel auf, die der Kunde nicht hinnehmen muss und für die er im Zweifelsfall sogar Minderung(!) verlangen kann. Wir lassen uns zu viel gefallen. Die Industrie sollte die hiesigen Verbraucherschutzrechte mal deutlich zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## GrillMeister (11. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Was ich viel interessanter finde (und das meine ich ohne jeglichen Sarkasmus und ohne irgendeine Firma im Kopf zu haben), ist dass gut ausgebildete Leute mit massig Erfahrung es jedes Jahr auf neue schaffen, Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen, die Mängel aufweisen. Meine Naivität sagt mir, dass nach zig Jahren Entwicklungsgeschichte und Projekterfahrung jeder Fehler schon mal gemacht wurde. Wie kann man ihn ein zweites Mal machen? Das betrifft sowohl Fahreigenschaften als auch Verarbeitungsqualität. Schlecht haltender Lack ist für mich z.B. kein Ärgernis, sondern ein Mangel (im Rechtssinne)! Wie kann heute noch ein Lenker konstruiert werden, der bricht? Ich.verstehe.es.nicht! Gleiches gilt für unterdimensionierte oder minderwertige Lager. Und das hat auch gar nichts mit Preissegmenten zu tun. Ich habe in 18 Jahren MTB-Erfahrung mittlerweile jede Qualität in jeder Preisklasse gesehen. Ja, bla, Stückzahlen und Größe der Firma hin oder her, Fehler muss heute keiner mehr machen.
> 
> Und ich schweife auch mal ab: Eigentlich sollte der Verbraucher an der Stelle mal anfangen, seine Mängelrechte durchzusetzen, anstatt nen neuen Lagersatz für viel Geld zu erwerben. Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben: Wenn andere Firmen es schaffen, Rahmen zu konstruieren, bei denen im DH-Einsatz(!) die Lager nach zwei Jahren noch wie Butter laufen, dann sind nach 6 Monaten verschlissene Lager an nem Tourenfully für mich ein klarer Gewährleistungsfall und nichts, was ich als typischen Verschleiss hinnehmen muss: Fehlkonstruktion.
> 
> Das lässt sich beliebig für sämtliche Bauteile und Eigenschaften des Rades weiterspinnen. Von daher bin ich ganz dankbar, dass die "Besserwisser" den besser Ausgebildeten hier auf die Finger schauen.



Schau dir ruhig dieses Video an: http://cheezburger.com/59643393

Das ist der Alltag für Fachleute. Und hier ist es auch nicht anders.

Und es geht im weiteren Verlauf so weiter; Ist das Projekt erfolgreich, wird immer noch einer der keine Ahnung hat und kaum produktiv beteiligt war dir vorwerfen, du hättest es hier und da besser machen können, oder das zu viel Geld ausgegeben wurde. Als diese schwierigen Themen bearbeitet werden mussten, hast von diesen Leuten nichts gesehen.

Gibt es Probleme, bist du perse Schuld. Sowohl am Problem, als auch daran, dass du keine Lösung hast. Auch in dieser Situation wird dir keiner der Dampfplauderer helfen oder zugeben, dass du unter gegebenen Vorraussetzungen keine wirkliche Alternative haben kannst.

Gelobt wirst du höchstens in hämopatischen Dosen, gewinnen kannst du sowieso nicht. Egal wie es ausgeht, du bist immer der Depp.

Und das liegt an Leuten die selbst keine Ahnung haben, auch kaum fachliche oder praktische Erfahrung haben und trotzdem meinen mitreden zu müssen

EDIT: Dazu gehören übrigens auch Vorstellungen von Leistungen, Qualität, Preisen und Margen, die unmöglich zu gemeinsam erfüllen sind, was meiner Meinung nach zusammen mit unrealtistischen Zeitplänen zu den Hauptursachen für Produktmängel gehören und an denen ein Konstrukteur keinerlei Chance hat etwas zu ändern. Hier ist wäre mehr als Talent, sondern bereits Zauberkunst und Voodoo gefragt.

So ist das nun mal. Drüber weinen lohnt sich nicht. Stattdessen muss man sich um eine konstruktive Diskussionsathmosphäre bemühen. Und das machen die Jungs hier schon sehr gut. Die Geduld hab ich oft nicht.


Grüße,

GM


----------



## ultima88 (11. August 2014)

Mal ne Frage am Rande...
Ist die Firma Alutech mit einer schwarzen Null zufrieden, oder wird mit dem Projekt (im Besten Fall) richtig Geld verdient?


----------



## Makke (11. August 2014)

um zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen ... 

Ich finde persönlich den Ansatz von Redlion0007 recht gut, nur das die Bremsleitung unter! dem Schwingenlager laufen muß, da sie sonst zu viele Drehbewegungen ausgleichen/mitmachen muss. Im Grunde gefiel mir die Lösung am ICB 1 schon sehr gut. Innenverlegt ist schick und macht die Optik clean, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Teile von Fremddienstleistern fertigen lasse, dann gebe ich Parameter vor. Die lauten bspw. Lagersitz X befindet sich an Stelle Y und weist folgende Maße innerhalb folgender Toleranzen auf. Wenn die Teile bei der Abnahme fehlerhaft sind, wird nicht gezahlt und der Müll geht zurück.



ja, das stimmt zwar und ist auch "richtig"

Dennoch gibt es auch noch andere Regeln des Marktes.

Es wird immer so sein, dass du Teile nach spezifikation bestellst, das von Auftraggeber und Fertiger abgestimmt ist, und du bekommst etwas, das nicht den Spezifikationen entspricht.

Auftraggeber denkt sich "wie kann man sowas abschicken"
Fertiger denkt sich "wie stellt der sich das eigentlich vor, den Preis drücken und perfekte Ware verlangen, der kann mich mal"

jetz bekommst du das nicht passende Teil, und zwar nicht 1 sondern 500. zurückschicken, neufertigung/Überarbeitung würde warscheinlich 3-5 Monate dauern, und nochmal das gleiche kosten von dem was du bisher bezahlt hast - Kunden warten, haben Geld bezahlt, Fertiger hat vor 3 Monate keine Zeit dafür etc etc...


Diese Branche ist jetzt leider insg schon auch noch sehr preisdrückerisch - gute Fertiger die die sehr komplizierten Teile herstellen können zu einem Preis der den Initiator auch glücklich macht, sind schwer zu finden

hast du EINMAL einen gefunden, und du schickst dem 500  Rahmen(sind wohl 1-2 Container - kostet richtig schotter, vom Aufwand ganz zu schweigen) zurück wegen einer minimalen Abweichung der Lagertoleranzen...

Dieser fertiger wird nie wieder für dich arbeiten!
man muss sich immer gut überlegen warum man sich bei wem beschwert. Leider sind es nicht immer 3 dutzend Fertiger die sich um einen Auftraggeber reißen!

kleine mängel sollte man daher in kauf nehmen, solange es "nur" um minimal erhöhten verschleiß geht - bei groben funktionellen fehlern ist meist ein konstruktionsfehler vorhanden(z.b. fehlende axialtoleranzausgleich o.ä.), das ist dann eine andere Liga an Mangel.

jetz ist der post schon wieder länger geworden als ich wollte ... wenn man einmal anfängt


----------



## H.B.O (11. August 2014)

Zurück zum Thema: Wenn die linke kettenstrebe recht gerade wird- was ja bereits angedeutet wurde, dann kann man die bremsleitung schön und ohne große biegungen darauf entlang laufen lassen. Hinterer Schaltzug auf Unterrohr (oder im Unterrohr) und durch die Kettenstrebe-passt (loch groß genug lassen). alle diskussionen über umwerfer oder den zug dafür ignoriere ich


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande...
> Ist die Firma Alutech mit einer schwarzen Null zufrieden, oder wird mit dem Projekt (im Besten Fall) richtig Geld verdient?


Was ist eine schwarze Null und wem ist damit geholfen? Es ist Sinn und Zweck einer jeden Unternehmung, Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. alles andere lässt sich nicht mit einer nachhaltigen Planung vereinbaren. Aus gewinne werden Rücklagen gebildet, diese wiederum dienen als Puffer für Service (Rückrufe etc) und könne als Reinvestment für weitere Entwicklungne oder Modellpflege dienen. Soweit die Theorie.
In diesem Projekt sind zwei Ingenieure, zwei BWLer und ein selbstständiger Unternehmer ca. ein Jahr lang unentgeltlich Moderatoren, Witzbolde, Prügelknaben und Ansprechpartner. Parralel dazu läuft ein Entwicklungsprozess, der langsamer und komplizierter ist, als der Normalablauf. Um da am Ende des Bestellzeitraums mit dicken Geldkoffern die Bank zu entern, muss schon einiges passieren....


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. August 2014)

Dann haut rein, damit ihr reich werdet!


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Jede Firma fertigt mindestens einen Prototyp. Wenn der sich nur mittelmäßig fährt, wird der aber trotzdem in Serie gefertigt, weil bis zu dem Punkt die Entwicklungskosten schon _sooo_ hoch waren, die Zeit zur Eurobike drängt und man ja was Neues auf den Markt bringen muss...
> 
> Und dass man nach abgeschlossener Qualitätssicherung ne Charge mit schlechten Lagersitzen rausbringt, liegt doch nur daran, dass man dem Kunden dann nen Nachrüstsatz China-Lager mit 5000% Gewinn verticken kann, weil niemand so schlau ist, auf Gewährleistung zu pochen.
> 
> ...


Krasse Ansage! Das Ergebniss wird sein, dass die Industrie Käufer ausschließt oder eine solche Konsumentenreaktion im Vorfeld einkalkuliert, was im Endeffekt auch zum Ausschluß von potentiellen Kunden führt. Kein Mensch sollte Sachen produzieren oder vertreiben, die einen bekannten Mangel enthalten, allerdings ist es in der Realität auch unmöglich, jede Eventualität zu simulieren. Besonders ein MTB ist so vielen unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen und Faktoren ausgesetzt, dass man wohl kaum alles in typischen Szenarien testen kann. Oftmals gibt es auch es auch einen Unterschied in der Erwartungshaltung des Verbrauchers und der produktionstechnischen Realität: Spiel in der Variostütze ist kein Mangel, sondern oft Stand der (Produktions-)technik. Natürlich darf das die Funktion oder Stabilität in keinster Weise beeinflussen, von einem Bauteil mit beweglichen Elementen die selben typischen Eigenschaften wie von einem starren Bauteil zu erwarten, ist allerdings realitätsfern... 
meiner Meinung dürfen Fehler durchaus passieren, es kommt dann auf das Verhalten und die Abwicklung im Schadensfall an... Man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch die Hersteller eine Marktmacht haben und diese zu Ungunsten des Konsumenten einsetzen können. ich für meinen Teil versuche mich immer gütig zu einigen und bei 99% aller Fälle bin ich selber der Konsument, nicht der Unternehmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Dann haut rein, damit ihr reich werdet!



ne ihr müsst reinhauen (in die Tastatur bei der Bestellung;-) ) Mal im Ernst, natürlich wird jeder hier den ein oder anderen Taler zusätzlich verdienen, aber reich werden wir nicht.


----------



## ultima88 (11. August 2014)

Wann soll das Bike planmäßig in den Verkauf gehen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Wann soll das Bike planmäßig in den Verkauf gehen?


Wenn sie fertig sind, frühestens Frühjahr 2016. Viele der Mängel am ICB1.0 hätten sich verhindern lassen, wenn wir uns nicht einen zu engen Zeitrahmen auferlegt hätten, den Fehler machen wir nicht noch einmal!


----------



## ultima88 (11. August 2014)

OK dann ist viel Zeit zum sparen. Ich bin bei geiler Optik und Funktion interessiert.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

Kriegen wir hin! ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Kriegen wir hin! ;-)



Dann Schmeißt den Umwerfer raus und gebt dem Stefan 5-10mm mehr Kettenstreben Länge.  Ansonsten sehe ich für meinen Geschmack schwarz was die Optik und Funktion betrift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2014)

das erste reicht völlig


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Dann Schmeißt den Umwerfer raus und gebt dem Stefan 5-10mm mehr Kettenstreben Länge.  Ansonsten sehe ich für meinen Geschmack schwarz was die Optik und Funktion betrift.


Na. jetzt warten wir erstmal die Funktionsmuster ab, da wird sich schon noch das ein oder andere ergeben. So ein Bildschirm zeigt halt auch immer nur die halbe Wahrheit. aber das meinte ich ja oben, es ist fertig , wenn es fertig ist und da erlauben wir uns auch mal diesen kleinen Exkurs in die Realität. bin da recht zuversichtlich..


----------



## BAM3000 (11. August 2014)

Hab mal gerade was gemalt.
Der Gedanke ist, das Hauptlager und das Tretlager aus einem Teil herzustellen. Auf der Rückseite kann dann eine größere Öffnung eingebracht werden durch welche die interne Zugverlegung einfach und völlig sauber stattfinden kann. So kommen auch keine unnötigen Leitungen zB zwichen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr aus dem Rahmen. Die Leitungen zum Hinterbau sind dabei auch fast nicht zu sehen. Die Öffnung muss dann natürlich noch mit einem Deckel verschlossen werden.





Irgendwie kann ich nichts ins Album hochladen. Deswegen ist das Bilöd jetzt nur hier.


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> +



für mich zum beispiel ein Rad mit ziemlicher schlechter zugführung. 
obs einem gefällt oder nicht sei ja dahin gestellt, aber der Rahmen ist mit seiner silber lackierung und den vereinzelten roten eloxalteilen ja doch recht aufwändig gemacht, und dann überall diese schwarzen züge, einfach furchtbar.

mit innenverlegten zügen, wäre das doch viel schöner.


----------



## SCM (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Krasse Ansage! Das Ergebniss wird sein, dass die Industrie Käufer ausschließt oder eine solche Konsumentenreaktion im Vorfeld einkalkuliert, was im Endeffekt auch zum Ausschluß von potentiellen Kunden führt.



Einkalkuliert sein sollte das doch ohnehin, oder? In den mir aus anderen Branchen bekannten Preiskalkulationen ist immer ein Posten für RÜckläufer/Haftung/Gewährleistung/Kulanz etc. enthalten.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Kein Mensch sollte Sachen produzieren oder vertreiben, die einen bekannten Mangel enthalten, allerdings ist es in der Realität auch unmöglich, jede Eventualität zu simulieren. Besonders ein MTB ist so vielen unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen und Faktoren ausgesetzt, dass man wohl kaum alles in typischen Szenarien testen kann.



Das erwarte ich auch nicht. Ich erwarte nur, dass man bekannte Fehler nicht wiederholt. 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Oftmals gibt es auch es auch einen Unterschied in der Erwartungshaltung des Verbrauchers und der produktionstechnischen Realität: Spiel in der Variostütze ist kein Mangel, sondern oft Stand der (Produktions-)technik.



Kommt ganz auf die Stütze an, ob das Spiel spürbar ist (bzw. wird), oder nicht. Auch hier gibt es wieder Produkte, die einfach halten und solche, bei denen man geplante Obsoleszenz vermuten könnte...

Nur um klarzustellen, was ich meine, ein paar Beispiele:

1.) Es kann oberhalb von Baumarktqualität nicht sein, dass ein Rahmen mit zu engem, zu weitem oder ovalem Sattelinnenrohr geliefert wird. Wir haben 2014! Es muss möglich und absoluter Standard sein, ein perfekt rundes, maßhaltiges Sattelrohr zu bekommen, in das eine ebenso maßhaltige Stütze nicht reinfällt, dieses aber die Stütze auch nicht zerkratzt. No-Go. wer sowas produziert oder ausliefert, gehört ausgepeitscht.

2.) Es kann nicht sein, dass Dämpferbefestigungen mitgeliefert werden, auf denen sich der Dämpfer nicht ausreichend frei bewegen kann oder die sich bei ordnungsgemäßer Befestigung in den Rahmen fressen. Da habe ich im Gegensatz zum Bauteil 0 Toleranz, weil jeder Lehrling sowas in einer Werkstatt von 1950 drehen kann. Man könnte erwarten, dass das Standard ist, stattdessen bekommt man immer noch unpassende Buchsen, die man mit Gewalt in den Rahmen pressen oder mit zu viel Drehmoment anknallen muss - oder auf denen der Dämpfer sich erst gar nicht dreht.

3.) Beschichtungen/Lackierungen: Sorry, aber wer an einem MTB Lack oder Eloxal aufbringt, dass nach 2 Saisons bei normalem Gebrauch aussieht wie mit Stacheldraht gebürstet, für den habe ich 0 Verständnis.


----------



## RedSKull (11. August 2014)

So hätte ich es gerne. Die Bremsleitung extern, unter dem Dämpfer durch und auf der Kettenstrebe, einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Oder wie bei meinem Nicolai, einfach zum einhaken.
Den Rest intern, das Kabel für die Stütze mit externer Ansteuerung intern im Oberrohr, bei dem Knick hersausgeführt.


----------



## coastalwolf (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wenn sie fertig sind, frühestens Frühjahr 2016. Viele der Mängel am ICB1.0 hätten sich verhindern lassen, wenn wir uns nicht einen zu engen Zeitrahmen auferlegt hätten, den Fehler machen wir nicht noch einmal!



Frühjahr 2015, oder?


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Frühjahr 2015, oder?


natürlich, bin schon wieder in der Zukunft;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2014)

Echt, und was kommt da nach Enduro letztes Jahr und Trailbike dieses Jahr für eine neue Gattung Rad? 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. August 2014)

supertrail, was denkst du denn? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2014)

Logisch, hab wieder mal geschrieben ohne vorher nachzudenken 

G:


----------



## Alpenstreicher (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> supertrail, was denkst du denn? ;-)


Supertrail: Ist das ein Trailbike mit größeren Laufrädern, kürzerer Federung, längeren Kettenstreben und innenverlegten Zügen? 

Falls ja, dann


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Maaahlzeit!

Ist zwar n bissl offtopic, aber ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread aufmachen, wo es doch hier gerade zur Sache geht. Außerdem helfen die Bilder bestimmt dabei die Kabelführung noch detaillierter zu durchdenken:

Erstmal die Seitenansicht halbwegs gescheit gerendert, das Bild vom Eingangsartikel geht ja mal gaaanicht  Wie bereits erwähnt stammen die meisten Teile aus der Grabbelkiste, vor allem am Hinterbau haben wir noch einiges zu tun!




In der Ansicht von schräg hinten kann man schon erahnen, dass das Y-Blech hauptsächlich durch die technischen Randbedingungen "geformt" wurde.




Von schräg vorne... die Umwerferaufnahme wieder wir in der Serie evtl. mit einer Schelle ausführen... dann können die 1x11-Fahrer den Rahmen clean halten.




Eng geht es im Tretlagerbereich zu... wenn wir doch nur längere Kettenstreben hätten 




Im eingefederten Zustand sieht man erst, dass wirklich kaum Platz vorhanden ist.




Das Y-Blech (und das Verbindungsröhrchen) soll für die Serie einem geprägten/geschmiedeten "3-dimensionalen" Teil weichen. Diese Budget-Variante habe ich nur gemacht, weil nicht unendlich Kohle vorhanden ist, weil es schnell gehen musste und weil der Rohrsatz am Hinterbau ja auch noch geändert wird (also muss das Teil eh noch mal in Angriff genommen werden). Wie auf dem vorigen Bild sichtbar ist aber nicht allzu viel Platz, um das Teil "aufzublasen"... allerdings können wir den Reifen ein bissl "umschliessen", u.a. um den Anschweißbereich zu verbessern... der ist bei der "Funktionsmusterplatte" noch verdammt klein. Da muss der Onkel Jürgen evtl. noch ein kleines Gusset-Blech dazu braten.




Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (11. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir machen auf jeden Fall noch eine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Wobei ich am liebsten den Fanes-Rohrsatz am Frontrahmen behalten würde... das wird massig Kohle (& Zeit) sparen.



finde den Hauptrahmen auch gut so!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das bringt mich zu den Kettenstreben: Die werden mit Sicherheit stark asymetrisch bleiben um Gewicht zu sparen... die linke Seite vom Yoke kann dadurch super klein und leicht werden. Auf der rechten Seite brauchts halt den Platz für den Umwerfer, den möchte ich aufgrund der Drehpunktlage nicht auf die Kettenstrebe setzen. Ausserdem müsste wir dann schon fast auf eine. E-type gehen, der passt aber aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben nicht...
> Ein Mid- oder High-Direct Mount würde leider ins Sitzrohr schwenken...
> 
> Der Inscheniör hat also ausnahmsweise schon ein bissl mitgedacht... Eine Optik genau wie auf der 2D-Strichzeichnung zu erwarten ist dann vielleicht doch n bissl kurz gedacht
> ...



Die Schei... mit dem Umwerfer und der Kettenstrebe hat sich die IBC selbst eingebrockt und du darfst es jetzt auslöffeln. Erinnert mich an das hier 
(basti, du bist ntürlich die ausnahme von der regel 






Kabelführung extern nur mit torx-schrauben, ich hab am carver icb sicher 4 Stk. von den alu-6-kant-schrauben vermurkst. kann aber auch an meinen linken händen liegen.


----------



## Da Burli (11. August 2014)

Hi!
Wäre es kostentechnisch nicht möglich 2 verschiedene Hinterbauten zu bauen, einen asymetrischen für Umwerfermontage, und einen schönen für 1x11 :-D (von mir aus auch nur für die top Version aus Carbon)

Gruß Burli


----------



## benzinkanister (11. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> In der Ansicht von schräg hinten kann man schon erahnen, dass das Y-Blech hauptsächlich durch die technischen Randbedingungen "geformt" wurde.
> ...
> Im eingefederten Zustand sieht man erst, dass wirklich kaum Platz vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



das mit dem blech ist schon ein arger krampf. kannst du die verbindung nicht vors sitzrohr packen anstatt dahinter?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> das mit dem blech ist schon ein arger krampf. kannst du die verbindung nicht vors sitzrohr packen anstatt dahinter?



Dazu habe ich schon mal einen Ansatz gemacht und ganz schnell wieder verworfen... sieht doof aus und kostet richtig Gewicht. Wenn wir ein schönes "3D"-Teil machen wie es z.B. am Satans Grütze Nomad zu Einsatz kommt, dann sieht das ja auch wieder geil aus.
So ein aufwändiges Teil war aber zeitlich nicht mehr drin für die Funktionsmuster... das wäre in D auch sackteuer geworden für n paar Exemplare.
Ich habe da keine Bedenken, dass wir dieses Teil schön bekommen... von hinten sieht es ja schon schön technisch aus, wir müssen dem Teil nur optisches Volumen verpassen, damit es nicht so billig daher kommt und bessere Anschweißbereiche hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir etwas länge Kettenstreben hätten? 

Ich glaube nicht... also:

min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!
min. 430er KS!

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit wieder darauf hin weisen


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Dann mach mal das Modell fertig und dann noch ein Modell mit 430er und lass drüber abstimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wäre es kostentechnisch nicht möglich 2 verschiedene Hinterbauten zu bauen, einen asymetrischen für Umwerfermontage, und einen schönen für 1x11 :-D (von mir aus auch nur für die top Version aus Carbon)
> 
> Gruß Burli



Ich denke, das wäre eher was für die Modellpflege... ich glaube nicht, dass wir die Kosten schon am Anfang stemmen könnten/wollten. Dazu muss der Basti mal was sagen...


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dann mach mal das Modell fertig und dann noch ein Modell mit 430er und lass drüber abstimmen



Stefan, wenn de das dann hast noch eines bitte ohne Umwerfer mit symmetrischen Kettenstreben.


----------



## ONE78 (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> natürlich, bin schon wieder in der Zukunft;-)


hatte mich schon kurz davon verabschiedet...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> ...



Geiles Video, habs eben erst geschaut... die Tante mit der weißen Bluse ist sooooooooooo Basti 

Jetzt fühle ich mich nicht mehr so alleine...


----------



## veraono (11. August 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> für mich zum beispiel ein Rad mit ziemlicher schlechter zugführung.
> obs einem gefällt oder nicht sei ja dahin gestellt, aber der Rahmen ist mit seiner silber lackierung und den vereinzelten roten eloxalteilen ja doch recht aufwändig gemacht, und dann überall diese schwarzen züge, einfach furchtbar.
> mit innenverlegten zügen, wäre das doch viel schöner.


Lies doch bitte den Text, da gings um das gruslige Verstrebungsblech am Funktionsmuster hier und das Bild vom Nomad zeigt , dass es durchaus optisch ansprechendere Lösungen für so ein Bauteil gibt. 
Die Zugführung ist an dem Nomad MJ bis 07 tatsächlich suboptimal.


----------



## veraono (11. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> In diesem Projekt sind zwei Ingenieure, zwei BWLer und ein selbstständiger Unternehmer ca. ein Jahr lang unentgeltlich Moderatoren, Witzbolde, Prügelknaben und Ansprechpartner. Parralel dazu läuft ein Entwicklungsprozess, der langsamer und komplizierter ist, als der Normalablauf. Um da am Ende des Bestellzeitraums mit dicken Geldkoffern die Bank zu entern, muss schon einiges passieren....


Aber wenns passieren sollte, dann nehmt ihr uns schon mit, wir sind hier ja auch die Unentgeltlichen... also zumindest Witzbolde und Prügelknaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Hier noch was technisches...




Die Besonderheit an dem System ist, dass die notwendige(!) Vorspannung (für die Mindestbelastung beim Schrägkugellager) erreicht wird, ohne dass das Yoke verspannt wird. Die linkes Seite ist nämlich nur durchgesteckt und wird verklemmt nachdem das LAger eingestellt ist.
Zusätzlich ist die Gewindeseite so ausgelegt, dass die Achse voll trägt und das Gewinde nur der Vorspannung dient. Damit wird eine potentielle Schwachstelle eliminiert (Kerbwirkung am Gewinde, dass ja ohne Überlappung von Achse und rechtem Yoke ein Stück aus dem Yoke raus laufen müsste).

Der einzige potentielle Pferdefuss ist, dass die Klemmkraft auf der linken Seite die Achse unter Umständen nicht ausreichend gegen Seitenkräfte fixiert... das ist aufgrund der Geometrie auch nicht so einfach auszurechnen. Wenn man die reine Vorspannkraft von 8-10kN auf ein µ von 0,2 (Haftreibung Alu auf Alu ohne Schmierung, dazu gibt es aber auch stark abweichende Werte) umrechnen könnte, dann wäre das easy... aber leider sitzt die Klemmung nicht zentrisch und wir haben auch keine planen Flächen, die verpresst werden. Wobei die Rundung sich eigentlich wieder auf eine plane Fläche projizieren lassen müsste... aber ehrlich gesagt dürfte das der Realität nicht gerecht werden... hat einer der anwesenden davon spezifisch Ahnung?
Naja... anyway... dafür bauen wir ja Funktionsmuster. Wenns nix taugt habe ich schon eine Alternative in der Schublade 

Gleitlagervariante:
Die will ich einfach über einen Adapter in das vorhandene Gehäuse setzen evtl. kleben. Bin aber leider noch nicht dazu gekommen das fertig zu machen.

Greez,
Stefaan

EDIT: Ganz wichtig noch... entgegen der "klassischen" Vorgehensweise bei vielen Fullies werden die Lager mit Sicherrungsringen axial festgelegt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich der Sitz auch in einem durchreiben lässt. Das geht bei Varianten mit fester Schulter am Lagersitz nicht, da kann man garnixht gescheit reiben, weil die Reibahlen ja einen konischen Anschliff haben (d.h. nicht auf Anschlag reiben können).


----------



## andreas.2634 (11. August 2014)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen innen verlegte Bremsleitungen? Hab ein Simplon Cure mit eben sowas (+eine Shimano SLX Bremse) - verlegen war ein Kinderspiel und entlüften war auch nicht nötig, zumal die Leitung ja meist eh auch gekürzt werden muss. Jetzt ist die Bremse ja erstmal dran und das bleibt sie auch für länger, aber das Rad sieht jeden Tag einfach sehr clean aus.

PS:
Solche Bilder wären bis der 1x/2x Diskussion hilfreich gewesen, dass man sieht, was der Umwerfer so für Einschränkungen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Fladder72 (11. August 2014)

Auf dem Rendering sieht man die  einzelnen Bauteile nicht so gut. Die Seegerringe habe ich erst auf den zweiten Blick erkannt...
Aber die Idee mit einer derartigen Vorspannung finde ich gut.
Gibt's solche Lager eigentlich nicht mit Flansch/Bund? Da könnte man sich die Ringnuten und die Seegerringe auch sparen. Und noch ein bissl Stützbreite rausholen....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> ...
> PS:
> Solche Bilder wären bis der 1x/2x Diskussion hilfreich gewesen, dass man sieht, was der Umwerfer so für Einschränkungen mit sich bringt.



Das wäre sicher für einige hilfreich gewesen, aber auf die Weise müsste man immer alle Optionen durch spielen (damit auch alles fair dargestellt wird). Das ist zwar gut, um Entscheidungen zu fällen, es kostet aber unendlich viel Zeit... sollten die Community-Entwicklungen mal einträglich genug für einen Fulltime-Job werden, dann stehen die Chancen für sowas besser


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Auf dem Rendering sieht man die  einzelnen Bauteile nicht so gut. Die Seegerringe habe ich erst auf den zweiten Blick erkannt...
> Aber die Idee mit einer derartigen Vorspannung finde ich gut.



jupp... die Lager haben komische Oberflächen und spiegeln zu stark... hätte auch die Abdeckscheiben anders einfärben müssen. Aber das Rendering hat fast ne dreiviertelstunde gebraucht, hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr das neu zu machen  Brauche den Rechner wieder zum schaffen...


----------



## Nik88 (11. August 2014)

Mein Entwurf von den Zugführungen:
Soweit alles intern, so gut es geht. Außer halt die externe Sattelstützenführung, da diese so oder so nervig auffallen wird.
Beim Schaltwerk bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig ob beim unteren Drehpunkt in der Nähe der Kurbel, die Führung nicht auch unter dem Gelenk herlaufen könnte.
Wenn das ingesamt aber in die Richtung geht, wäre ich sehr zufrieden.
Ich denk doch, dass das ingesamt keine komplizierten Details sind.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. August 2014)

Wegen dem Flansch/Bund:

Ich hatte schön größte Mühe bezahlbare UND gut verfübare UND gedichtete Schrägkugellager zu finden. Die aktuellen 7203-B-2RS-TVP kannst Du in diversen Onlineshops für einen schmalen Groschen finden... die Größen direkt daneben kosten teilweise 30-80 Euro pro Stück!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2014)

Alter, da ist fast das Abendessen auf dem Tablet gelandet als ich das Geschwür von Umwerfer gesehen hab. Das ist sooo hässlich! 
Und die Asymmetrie bleibt dann ja auch bei 1x11 erhalten, Schelle hin oder her. Schade das.

Aber die Lagerkontruktion sieht auf den ersten Blick recht durchdacht aus. Bin echt auf die Tests gespannt.


----------



## discordius (11. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir etwas länge Kettenstreben hätten?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht... also:
> 
> ...



Wäre schon cool gewesen, wenn 430er Kettenstreben überhaupt zur Wahl gestanden hätten.

Nachher ist man ja immer schlauer, aber eine Abstimmung 425er KS ohne Umwerferoption gegen 435er KS mit Umwerferoption hätte mich echt interessiert.


----------



## pezolived (11. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Zuerst mal Chapeaux! 
Den ganzen Knudel unterzubringen, war gewiß nicht einfach. 

Ein paar Anmerkungen zum mal kurz drüber grübeln:


Das "Hufeisen" (Federbeinverlängerung) scheint mir gegen Biegung zu schwach. M.E. müßte zur Mitte hin die Steghöhe oder alternativ die Stegbreite, wenn's die Platzverhältnisse nicht anders zulassen, deutlich größer werden. Ist nur ein optischer Eindruck vom ersten Draufgucken - und falls es nachgerechnet sein und passen sollte, dann kann man bestimmt an den Seiten noch was ausmagern. In der jetzigen Form halte ich eine gute und annähernd gleichförmige Materialausnutzung aber für unwahrscheinlich.
Hast du mal über eine symmetrische Schwinge nachgedacht? Ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht stünden da nicht nur einer besseren Optik, sondern auch einem kalkulierbar(er)en Verhalten bei der Verwindung gegenüber. Was das jetzige schräge Querverbindungsrohr nämlich in dem Fall mit der linken Schwingenachsklemmung anstellt, da wage ich mal keine Aussage.
Wie man die Klemmkräfte berechnet, weiß ich nicht. M.E. müßtest du dich da an dieser Formel orientieren und die Schraubenkraft entsprechend umformulieren.
Die Klemmschraube sollte m.E. so dicht wie irgend möglich an dem eingespannten Zapfen vorbeiführen. Ob du dabei den Schraubenkopf noch ganz einsenken kannst, ist völlig wurscht.
Ich sähe dieses Spannauge lieber vorne geschlossen und stattdessen den Schlitz nach hinten, mittig im Schwingarm ohne offenes hinteres Ende. Dann biegt sich dort auch nix zu und du hast vorne, da wo der Zug herrscht, bessere Bedingungen. Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß du damit zu nahe an das Querrohr kommst und diese Lösung infolge dessen unmöglich ist.
Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (11. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark
Bei den Schrägkugelagern mit Bund dachte ich, die wären geläufiger und entsprechend verfügbar. So abwegig ist der Gedanke ja nicht.
Aber wenn du schon an Austauschbarkeit denkst, wie bekomme ich die Lager ohne größeren Schaden wieder heraus? Steht die Anlagefläche des Lagers so weit über den Segering über, dass ich das z.B. mit einem Durchschlag blind ertasten kann? Ist ein Lager raus, ist der Rest ja einfach.


----------



## Holzmichl (11. August 2014)

Was spricht denn eigentlich gegen eine Verlegung auf dem Oberrohr? Unterbrochene Hüllen auf dem Oberrohr und den Druckstreben, dazwischen die Bremsleitung mit Kabelbinder oder Clip. Bremse und Schaltwerk hinter dem Sitzrohr kreuzen.
Teleskopstütze intern durchs Unterrohr... 
Ähnlich wie hier, nur eben oben drauf:


----------



## Plumpssack (11. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir etwas länge Kettenstreben hätten?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht... also:
> 
> ...


Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir für 430mm Kettenstreben hätten abstimmen können? 

Ich glaube nicht... also:

warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?
warum nur 435/425 als Option?

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit wieder darauf hin weisen 

Nicht böse gemeint, ist aber leider so gewesen


----------



## tobsinger (11. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Lies doch bitte den Text, da gings um das gruslige Verstrebungsblech am Funktionsmuster hier und das Bild vom Nomad zeigt , dass es durchaus optisch ansprechendere Lösungen für so ein Bauteil gibt.
> Die Zugführung ist an dem Nomad MJ bis 07 tatsächlich suboptimal.



ich habe den text gelesen, trotzdem war das gepostete rad für mich ein negativ beispiel, unabhängig worüber ihr euch unterhalten habt.


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Was spricht denn eigentlich gegen eine Verlegung auf dem Oberrohr? Unterbrochene Hüllen auf dem Oberrohr und den Druckstreben, dazwischen die Bremsleitung mit Kabelbinder oder Clip. Bremse und Schaltwerk hinter dem Sitzrohr kreuzen.



Offen verlegte Züge will ich nie mehr am MTB haben!


----------



## Holzmichl (11. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Offen verlegte Züge will ich nie mehr am MTB haben!


Für die Zwischenstellen gibt es ja auch dünnere Hüllen. Ich hab damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen!


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Dann kann ich sie direkt komplett verschlossen verlegen...


----------



## Wayne_ (11. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir für 430mm Kettenstreben hätten abstimmen können?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht... also:
> 
> ...


hey, kannst du da näher drauf eingehen? wahnsinnig interessantes thema, wie ich finde.


----------



## Holzmichl (11. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dann kann ich sie direkt komplett verschlossen verlegen...


Das wäre so natürlich auch möglich, aber mit der unterbrochenen Hülle ist die Spannung besser, die Hülle scheuert weniger und beim Austausch kommt man mit weniger Hülle hin. Ich finds aufgeräumter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Es ist sinnlos. Dass die Spannung besser ist oder weniger Reibung im System gehört ins Reich der Mythen. Dafür hat man mit unterbrochenen Zügen mit oder ohne Liner mehr Punkte an denen Dreck reinkommen kann, bei nem komplett geschlossen verlegten Zug hat man einen! Zughülle kostet auch nicht die Welt, dafür ist der Liner im Verhältnis schweinig teuer. Und wenn man die Züge nicht grade in der Hülle verrosten lässt muss man auch nicht die Hüllen wechseln, sondern kann die mit weißem Fettspray durchspülen und dann einfach gut gefettete neue Züge einziehen, fertig.

PS: Teilweise offene Züge mit Linern verlegen ist viel mehr Arbeit als einfach eine geschlossene Hülle. Die hält man an, knippst ab und verlegt sie neu. Mit Linern darfst du das Spielchen statt 2 4-6 Mal machen.


----------



## PamA2013 (11. August 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Gelobt wirst du höchstens in hämopatischen Dosen, gewinnen kannst du sowieso nicht. Egal wie es ausgeht, du bist immer der Depp.
> GM



Nimms mir nicht übel, aber es heißt Homöopathie sprich homöopathische Dosen.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll das sein würde, wenn wir etwas länge Kettenstreben hätten?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht... also:
> 
> ...



Ihr seid echt ein bisschen selber schuld an verqueren Ergebnissen, ihr beeinflusst durch die Antwortmöglichkeiten schon maßgeblich eure ergebnisse. Hättet ihr einfach eine 425, 435, 445, 455er strebe zur wahl gestellt, bin ich mir sicher dass das das Ergebniss nach oben beeinflusst hätte.
Gleiche gilt für die Gabel, hättet ihr 120, 130 , 140 zur wahl gestellt bin ich mir sicher dass mehr leute für 130 gestimmt hätten.
Und für den Fall dass hr euch nicht vorwerfen lassen wollt dass ihr mit der Antwort auswahl das ergebniss beeinflusst stellt einfach immer Antworten zur verfügung bis in die Absurden Extreme, das entzerrt dann alles ein bisschen und die Ganzen extremisten kriegen alle nur ein kleines häufchen stimmen auf ihren extremfall.


----------



## Holzmichl (11. August 2014)

Dreck reinkommen könnte ;-)
Oberrohr wäre aber doch trotzdem eine Option. Oder warum wird das kaum noch gemacht?


----------



## Kharne (11. August 2014)

Weil du dann blöde Schleifen kriegst, wenn der Dämpfer tiefer liegt. Übers Oberrohr kannst du nur sauber legen, wenn du nen klassischen Hardtailrahmen hast, evtl. noch bei nem Fully mit Abstützung am Oberrohr, ansonsten geht man besser übers Unterrohr.


----------



## PamA2013 (11. August 2014)

Bei dem Bild fällt mir noch was zum Thema Namen ein, ich bin eindeutig für "Prototyp"

"und? was fährst du so für ein Bike?"

"Im moment ein Prototyp von Alutech"

Du bist der König in jeder bikerrunde


----------



## foreigner (12. August 2014)

Gerade wieder zurück im Lande. Da ich die letzten 10 Tage nicht rein geschaut hatte, gibt´s ja einiges zu kucken. Ganz nett ausgegangene (wenn auch wenig überraschende) Wahlergebnisse und sorry, ich muss es leider sagen, ein ganz schön hässlicher Rahmen. Tut mir ja leid, aber meiner Ansicht nach echt richtig unschön. Hut ab, vor Stefan, dass er die ganzen nicht zusammenpassenden Dinge (kurze Kettenstreben, hoher Drehpunkt, große Räder, Umwerfer, wenig Satteloffset, Durchgängiges Sitzrohr, Alutech-Optik) geschafft hat zu vereinen. War keine ganz leichte Aufgabe. Aber was schönes konnte da halt einfach nicht raus kommen.
Vor allem der Hinterbau (hauptsächlich die angebliche Notwendigkeit des Umwerfers) versauen´s:
- stark abgesenkte, rechte Kettenstrebe
- riesiger Yoke
- seltsame Verbindung Drehpunkt/Dämpferverlängerung
- ganz schlimm sind auch die verstellbaren Ausfallenden (Gewicht ??? Soll das echt so kommen ???)
- riesig wirkende Scheibenbremsaufnahme (durch die Verstellung)
- Kastenkettenstrebe (ganz schön oldschool)
Aber auch der Hauptrahmen macht´s nicht schöner:
- Hauptrahmen mit recht starkem (und eigentlich unnötigen) Hängebauch
- unschöner Knick im Oberrohr
- Umwerferaufnahme
- ICGS Aufnahme für zwei Standards (aus meiner Sicht (1x11) hätte dieses Bike gar keine gebraucht)
Und auch der Gesamteindruck mit der Geo und der Dämpferverlängerung wirkt zumindest seltsam. Dazu der kantige Hinterbau und stark geschwungene, hydrogeformte Hauptrahmen, dass passt nicht zusammen.
Mein Eindruck verhärtet sich. Nichts, das ich kaufen würde. Sorry.
ICB 1 ist eingentlich ein echter Hinkucker, das ICB 2 ist - zumindest laut den Randerings - eher das hässliche Entlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

> - Hauptrahmen mit recht starkem (und eigentlich unnötigen) Hängebauch
> - unschöner Knick im Oberrohr


Noch nicht entschieden was kommen soll


> ICGS Aufnahme für zwei Standards (aus meiner Sicht (1x11) hätte dieses Bike gar keine gebraucht)


seh ich genauso


> - ganz schlimm sind auch die verstellbaren Ausfallenden (Gewicht ??? Soll das echt so kommen ???)
> - riesig wirkende Scheibenbremsaufnahme (durch die Verstellung)
> - Kastenkettenstrebe (ganz schön oldschool)


Er hat gemeint, dass ist nur zum testen.


> - seltsame Verbindung Drehpunkt/Dämpferverlängerung
> - riesiger Yoke


Versteh auch nicht warum soviel Platz für den Umwerfer gelassen wird. Könnte man alles enger gestallten.
@foreigner


----------



## pezolived (12. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht warum soviel Platz für den Umwerfer gelassen wird.



Reifenfreigang! 
(Guck dir mal das Bild im eingefederten Zustand an.)


----------



## xTr3Me (12. August 2014)

Wieso stimmen wir nicht einfach noch mal über die Kettenstrebenlänge ab und stellen auch 430 mm zur Wahl? Als die Abstimmung stattfand, hat man ja noch gar nicht gewusst, auf welche Probleme man bei der Konstruktion stoßen würde. Wenn 5 mm längere Streben hier einiges vereinfachen würden, dann könnte man ja unter diesem Gesichtspunkt neu abstimmen. Es bringt ja nichts starr an gesteckten Zielen festzuhalten, wenn man dafür unnötig viele andere Nachteile in Kauf nehmen muss.

Wenn es nach mir geht kann der Umwerfer gerne auch wegfallen.. ich denke letztendlich werden eh 80% der Bikes mit 1x10 oder 1x11 aufgebaut.


----------



## bsg (12. August 2014)

Umwerfer weg, ICGS Aufnahme weg und wegen mir auch gerne 430mm - alle Probleme gelöst . Bei aller Liebe zur kreativen Problemlösung - das wird einfach nur ein mittelmäßiger Kompromiss werden.

@Stefan.Stark: Wenn man 430mm nicht zur Wahl stellt, kann das Ergebnis auch nicht raus kommen ... Aber ich wiederhole mich schon wieder ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

Leute, hier ist die Dame in der weißen Bluse;-)
Wir bauen ein Funktionsmuster um zu checken, was geht und was nicht. Am Ende eines Funktionsmusterlebens wurde es diverse Male zerflxt, durchbohrt und wieder geschweißt, ich stelle später mal bilder vom Tofane Funktionsmuster ein. Wenn sich dann die ein oder andere Erkenntnis gegen das Ergebnis der Abstimmung stellt, werden wir das hier vorstellen und diskutieren. Am Ende ist es doch so: kein Mensch kauft ein Rad NICHT wegen 5mm, aber kein Mensch kauft ein Fahrrad das häßlich ist UND nicht funktioniert. Das Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen, sieht man am Markt;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : dass das eine Retourkutsche gibt, dürfte klar sein, oder? ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

und da ist sie schon:


----------



## Akira (12. August 2014)

Mir fällt auf: Neues Bike-Bau-Projekt und es gibt im IBC immer noch kein Lexikon mit Begriffen aus der Radtechnik.
Was zur Hölle ist ein "Yoke"?
Wäre ja nett wenn nicht immer alle nur die Begriffe in den Raum werfen. Wenn man nicht in der Materie steckt, versteht man nur Bahnhof. Jedenfalls ich.

PS: Bin auch ein Dipl.-Ing.  Trage aber keine Karo-Hemden!


----------



## benzinkanister (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier noch was technisches...


 
meinste du kannst da ne ZS Lagerschale reindrücken?


----------



## Fladder72 (12. August 2014)

@supurb-bicycles
Alles was sich als Provisorium bewährt hat, wird dieses Stadium nie verlassen...
Geiles Video
Die Wurstscheiben auf dem Bügeleisen erinnern mich an einen Kollegen früher, der machte die Bockwurst in der Kaffeemaschine heiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der einzige potentielle Pferdefuss ist, dass die Klemmkraft auf der linken Seite die Achse unter Umständen nicht ausreichend gegen Seitenkräfte fixiert... das ist aufgrund der Geometrie auch nicht so einfach auszurechnen. Wenn man die reine Vorspannkraft von 8-10kN auf ein µ von 0,2 (Haftreibung Alu auf Alu ohne Schmierung, dazu gibt es aber auch stark abweichende Werte) umrechnen könnte, dann wäre das easy... aber leider sitzt die Klemmung nicht zentrisch und wir haben auch keine planen Flächen, die verpresst werden. Wobei die Rundung sich eigentlich wieder auf eine plane Fläche projizieren lassen müsste... aber ehrlich gesagt dürfte das der Realität nicht gerecht werden... hat einer der anwesenden davon spezifisch Ahnung?
> Naja... anyway... dafür bauen wir ja Funktionsmuster. Wenns nix taugt habe ich schon eine Alternative in der Schublade



Ausrechnen per Hand kannst in der Tat vergessen... Hab da selbst schon paar Sachen gebaut und war alles für die Tonne. 
Grund: Die Berechnung steht und fällt mit dem Verlauf der Flächenpressung; Alle Ansätze zu geschlitzen Hebelnaben gehen davon aus, dass es sich um recht gleichmäßig geformte Naben mit relativ hoher Steifigkeit handelt. Selbst wenn die gegen bist, ist das Ergebnis direkt lausig sobald vom 0815-Landmaschinendesign abweicht. ( Praktische Erfahrung... ) Via FEM liesse sich der Verlauf bestimmen - Wenn man denn den Reibwert kennt.

Und da kommt das nächste Problem: Dieser wirkt nicht nur bei Verbindung selbst, sondern auch bei der Bestimmung des Anzugsmoments und damit der Klemmkraft. Hier könnte an sich Montagepaste helfen einen definierten Wert zu erzeugen. Streuung liegt aber praktisch trotzdem noch über 30% ( Praktische Nachmessen einer A2 Schraube Al Gewinde... )


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> PS: Bin auch ein Dipl.-Ing.  Trage aber keine Karo-Hemden!



Wie bitte bist du dann zu deinem Diplom gekommen? Du wärst spätestens in der Diplomverteidigung durchgefallen!


----------



## R.C. (12. August 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> PS: Bin auch ein Dipl.-Ing.  Trage aber keine Karo-Hemden!



Tennissocken und Turnschuhe (oder Wanderschuhe)?


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> meinste du kannst da ne ZS Lagerschale reindrücken?


Hör bloß auf, sonst kommt wieder irgendwer auf die Idee, mit EC den Lagerabstand verbreitern zu müssen;-)


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Was sollen bitte 5mm mehr kettenstrebe bringen?

der hässliche umwerfer ist immernoch an der selben stelle
die strebe wird schwerer und weicher
einzig das yoke könnte minimal (weil ja nur 5mm mehr platz) besser

ok, im eingefedertem zustand ist auch mehr platz zum sitzrohr...


Was wirklich punkte bringt ist den umwerfer wegzulassen oder am hintbau zu befestigen!


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Achja und ich bin unbedingt für eine verbindung der kettenstrebe und sitzstrebe auf der linken seite! 
Dieses y blech jetzt muss ja im ebenen belastungszustand eigentlich nur zugkräfte übertragen, aber da gehen jetzt alle uber die rechte seite. Aus dem bauch heraus würde ich sagen, das kann so nicht gutgehen. Wenn man dann noch annimmt das es auch belastungen ausserhalb der ebene gibt , dann muss diese verbindung dr beiden hinterbauhälften, ja auch noch die biege bzw torsionskräfte aufnehmen. Genau für diese halte ich dieses blech für die denkbar ungünstigste geometrie.


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

Ist ja kein Ding Ding das ganze ins Fem zu klatschen und einfach eine Kraft aufzubringen um zu sehen wie der Kraftfluss ist.
Vorrausgesetzt man kennt sich mit einem teils kostenlosen Programm aus 

Das Blech ist super! Ich hatte einen Billig Taiwan VPP von Ebay. Da waren geschweißte Streben verbaut. Ich habe die beim Bergauffahren am Gardasee zerrissen 22-34 und 25% Steigung.


----------



## ultima88 (12. August 2014)

Schade das man sich selbst so einschränkt.
Ein Bike für die Feierabendrunde sollst werden.
Heißt nach meiner Interpretation 1-2 Stunden voll auspowern und dann zufrieden auf die Couch.
Wozu es da einen Umwerfer braucht verstehe ich nicht.
Hab den Umstieg von 3x10 auf 1x11 mit 30er Blatt vorne erfolgreich hinter mir. Unterschiede oder gar Nachteile habe ich nicht empfunden, ganz im Gegenteil.

Schade das dadurch die Optik und Konstruktion für wohl ¾ der Käufer versaut werden muss.
Bei den Laufrädern ward ihr doch auch konsequent und habt 26" von vorne rein ausgeschlossen. Diese Option hätte auch bestimmt ihre 30-40% bekommen.

Meine Meinung...


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

umwerfer, iscg, 425er kettenstreben alles aus dem fenster dann wirds schön(er) und viel besser...aber kein communitybike mehr, you can`t have the cookie and eat it.

Schade die Idee von einem eingelenker ohne hebel und trotzdem guter progression gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (12. August 2014)

Jetzt hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt, wo oder was "Yoke" ist. Das Stück Rohr, in das die Lager für die Kurbel eingebaut werden? Oder das Rohr für die Schwingenlager?


----------



## juergen_1987 (12. August 2014)

mir ist noch eine Idee zum Rahmen gekommen: Man Könnte die Umlenkung beim Dämpfer verstellbar machen siehe bei Trek (manuell) bzw. Canyon Strive (Pneumatik)


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

"Yoke" ist das gesamte Bauteil, ausgehend von dem Schwingenlager bis zum Übergang in die Kettenstreben


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mir immer noch keiner erklärt, wo oder was "Yoke" ist. Das Stück Rohr, in das die Lager für die Kurbel eingebaut werden? Oder das Rohr für die Schwingenlager?



sowas


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

"Yoke" ist das Verbindungsstück am vorderen ende der Kettenstreben- meist gefräst geschiedet oder beides. bei uns der riesige schiefe aluklotz

..zu langsam


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Schade das man sich selbst so einschränkt.
> Ein Bike für die Feierabendrunde sollst werden.
> Heißt nach meiner Interpretation 1-2 Stunden voll auspowern und dann zufrieden auf die Couch.
> Wozu es da einen Umwerfer braucht verstehe ich nicht.
> ...


Weil sehr viele Leute eben einen Umwerfer brauchen auf dem Weg zu Eisdiele. Inkl. mir. Ich muss einfach auf 22:36 sobald es mehr als 10% Anstieg sind, sonst kann ich nicht mehr vernünftig treten mit der Eistüte in der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (12. August 2014)

@ONE78 
Sowas nennt man auf deutsch Joch...


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

wäre es nicht möglich ein kleines blech hinter dem sattelrohr zwischen die sitzstreben zu setzen ? ( vor allem wenn die Kettenstreben wachsen). müsste steif leicht und stabil sein. die verstrebung kettenstrebe/ sitzstrebe könnte man dann so machen wie im 2 D modell, ich fänds top.

Edit: oder unter die Sitzstreben da ist noch mehr platz zum sattelrohr


----------



## Akira (12. August 2014)

Thx, nun bin ich schlauer


----------



## pitschi67 (12. August 2014)

Leider habe ich auch keinen Zugriff auf den Bilderordner.
Ich würde es so lösen wie beim Canyon Nerve AL+ von 2013.
An dem Rahmen ist es echt ideal gelöst.


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> @ONE78
> Sowas nennt man auf deutsch Joch...



Ich weiß und nun...


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

pitschi67 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch keinen Zugriff auf den Bilderordner.
> Ich würde es so lösen wie beim Canyon Nerve AL+ von 2013.
> An dem Rahmen ist es echt ideal gelöst.



Also der SW zug sollte schon überm tretlager lang, sonst geht der beim ersten richtigen sprung kaputt.


----------



## pitschi67 (12. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Also der SW zug sollte schon überm tretlager lang, sonst geht der beim ersten richtigen sprung kaputt.


Im Grunde hast du recht...könnte dann unten seitlich rausgefürt werden.
Ich muss gleich mal an meinem Canyon gucken, denn da geht der Schaltzug auf jeden Fall unter dem Tretlager her.


----------



## duc-mo (12. August 2014)

Hier meine Vorstellung von der idealen Zugverlegung, der Einfachheit halber hab ich alles in einer Ansicht eingezeichnet.

*Grundsätzlich*, alle Züge mit durchgehender Außenhülle, alle Halter sind aufgeschraubt und bis auf das Schaltwerk gibts keine innenverlegten Züge, weils aus meiner Sicht ansonsten weder technische noch optische Vorteile bringt!
Rechts und links zwischen Lenkkopf und Unterrohr je ein Halter damit die Leitungen nicht scheuern.
Der gesamte Strang wird auf dem Unterrohr und zwischen der Dämpferaufnahme nach hinten verlegt. Eine 4-fach Halterung vor und hinter dem Dämfer fixiert die Leitungen.
Zwischen Dämpfer und Tretlager trennen sich die Wege und bis dahin fallen die Züge nicht mehr oder weniger auf als bei Innenverlegten Zügen.
*Externe Sattelstütze*, ich fahre aus Überzeugung seit mehr als zwei Jahren jeweils Stützen mit externem Zug und einer "Schleife" zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr. Bei diesem Prinzip gibt es nirgends ein abstehendes "Lasso" und die Biegeradien sind trotzdem schön weit. Selbst bei 150mm Verfahrweg und mechanische Zug hatte ich nie Probleme. Super wären zwei aufgeschweißte Gewindewuchsen auf dem Sitzrohr an dem spezielle Führungen für die bewegliche Leitung montiert werden, aber das wird wohl den meisten optisch nicht gefallen und vermutlich wird man sich auch mit der Position nicht einigen können. Zwei Führungen wie sie z.B. der Reverb beiliegen, per Kabelbinder am Sitzrohr zu montieren, fänd ich aber auch okay. Ein grundsätzliches Problem will ich nicht verschweigen, die Leitung von der Reverb ist für diesen Verbau in Verbindung mit einem großen Sattelauszug knapp. Bei meinem 89cm Schrittmaß hats gerade gepaßt. Wird der Rahmen länger und der Sattelauszug höher, dann brauchts eine längere Leitung, aber vielleicht bekommt Alutech die Leitung ja auch länger als im Aftersale...
*Stealth Sattelstütze*, wie bei der Lösung oben, plus das Loch im Sitzrohr.
*Bremse*, zwei bis drei aufgeschraubte Halter auf dem linken Schwingenarm, fertig.
*Schaltwerk*, die Schlaufe unterhalb des Tretlagers dient zum Längenausgleich beim Einfedern. Der Zug ist hier perfekt durch das Kettenblatt geschützt. Anschließend wird die Leitung intern im rechten Schwingenrohr verlegt, weil sie nur dort keinen Kontakt mit der Kette hat und weil der Austausch der Leitung hier leicht von der Hand geht.
*Umwerfer*, ich bin nicht sicher, wo bei der aktuellen Lösung der Zug ansetzen muss, deshalb die Situation mit der ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden war. Bitte komplett mit Außenhülle und erst kurz vor dem Umwerfer den Anschlag einbringen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2014)

@duc-mo
Ansich schon durchdacht, aber ich mag keine Züge, die unten am Tretlager geführt werden. Das hat bei mir bei keinem Bike noch ordentlich gehalten. Die Bowde wir wohl oder übel immer wieder durch Steinschlag lädiert. Ich bin so wie du für durchgängig verlegt und mit Schrauhalter weit vorne am Steuerrohr! Den Übergang zum Hinterbau finde ich bei den aktuellen Banshees sehr gut gelöst. (siehe: http://www.trickytrails.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/runemkk.jpg - hier sogar noch mit Umwerfer). Wenig Biegungen, schön geschützt, komplett durchgängig. Es fehlt nur eine ordentliche Halterung in Steuerrohrnähe. Die Variante steht und fällt allerdings mit der Rahmenform... (*gelöscht* - funktionsmuster!).


----------



## Sludig667 (12. August 2014)

Bremsleitung bitte auf alle Fälle extern .
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Post von duc-mo dacor.

Beim Rahmen würd ich auch für ein Wegfall des Umwerfers plädieren. Können beim Abstimmen über den Rahmen das nochmals mit reinnehmen(clean vs. ugly).

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gerade wieder zurück im Lande. Da ich die letzten 10 Tage nicht rein geschaut hatte, gibt´s ja einiges zu kucken. Ganz nett ausgegangene (wenn auch wenig überraschende) Wahlergebnisse und sorry, ich muss es leider sagen, ein ganz schön hässlicher Rahmen. Tut mir ja leid, aber meiner Ansicht nach echt richtig unschön. Hut ab, vor Stefan, dass er die ganzen nicht zusammenpassenden Dinge (kurze Kettenstreben, hoher Drehpunkt, große Räder, Umwerfer, wenig Satteloffset, Durchgängiges Sitzrohr, Alutech-Optik) geschafft hat zu vereinen. War keine ganz leichte Aufgabe. Aber was schönes konnte da halt einfach nicht raus kommen.
> Vor allem der Hinterbau (hauptsächlich die angebliche Notwendigkeit des Umwerfers) versauen´s:
> - stark abgesenkte, rechte Kettenstrebe
> - riesiger Yoke
> ...



Wenn Du mitgelesen hättest, dann wäre der größte Teil Deines Romans überflüssig gewesen. Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne noch mal:
Die Bilder zeigen das FUNKTIONSMUSTER, ich wiederhole: F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R! Das hat mit der finalen Optik noch nicht sooo viel am Hut.

- stark abgesenkte Kettenstrebe => auf den Bildern klar erkennbar, dass im eingefederten Zustand nicht viel Platz zwischen Umwerfer und Yoke ist (ca. 3mm laut CAD)
- riesiges Yoke => s.o. und rate mal, wie stark das noch ins Auge fällt, wenn ne Kurbel davor ist
- verstellbare Ausfallenden => Funktionsmuster => Teile aus der Grabbelkiste und die Möglichkeit verschiedene Radstände zu testen
- riesig wirkende Scheibenbremsaufnahme => Ist ein Fanes Bauteil, da hat sich noch keiner beschwert
- Kastenkettenstrebe => Ist noch nicht sooo oft erwähnt worden, aber => Funktionsmuster, Grabbelkiste, vorhandenes Material
- Hängebauch=> Funktionsmuster, Grabbelkiste => für die Serie könnten wir eine kleinere Dämpferaufnahme machen, da der Winkel vom Dämpfer zum Unterrohr ein anderer als bei der Fanes ist... ein kleiner Bauch wird trotzdem bleiben, da ich den Dämpfer der Progression zuliebe etwas eingedreht habe... aber die meisten Fahrer sind ja auch mit sowas unterwegs 
- Knick im Oberrohr => Geschmackssache, vielleicht machen wir ja auch was mit Gusset in der Serie... ist ja ein Funktionsmuster
- Umwerferaufnahme => Auch erst ein paar mal in den Raum geworfen... die wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Serie mit einer Schelle ausgeführt oder zum anschrauben
- ISCG-Aufnahme=> Nicht alle werden den neuen und teuren 1x11 Kram fahren, für die macht eine ISCG Sinn... beide Standards unter zu bringen kostet geschätzt 20gr, wieso also nicht?
- Gesamteindruck => F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R! Noch nix Design gemacht, nur Funktion (vor allem Geo, Hinterbau, Lagerung und Dämpferverlängerung) testen!

Merkt man, dass ich genervt bin? 
Wir haben noch nicht mal einen Design-Thread aufgemacht und alle beschweren sich über die wenig ausgefeilte Optik... deswegen: a) erstmal durchlesen worum es geht und b) F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R! EDIT: und c) auch gerne konkrete(!) und durchdachte Verbesserungsvorschläge machen

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## duc-mo (12. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @duc-mo
> Ansich schon durchdacht, aber ich mag keine Züge, die unten am Tretlager geführt werden. Das hat bei mir bei keinem Bike noch ordentlich gehalten. Die Bowde wir wohl oder übel immer wieder durch Steinschlag lädiert.



Bei mir funktioniert das seit Jahren problemlos. 
Wenn du mit "Steinschlag" z.B. Kiesel meinst die vom VR aufgewirbelt werden, dann wird da nichts lädiert. Problematisch find ich Züge unten am Unterrohr (wie bei meinem Bike), weil man diese schon mal quetschen kann. So wie eingezeichnet ist es aber unproblemantisch, weil das Kettenblatt die "Schlaufe" zu 100% schützt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das seit Jahren problemlos.
> Wenn du mit "Steinschlag" z.B. Kiesel meinst die vom VR aufgewirbelt werden, dann wird da nichts lädiert. Problematisch find ich Züge unten am Unterrohr (wie bei meinem Bike), weil man diese schon mal quetschen kann. So wie eingezeichnet ist es aber unproblemantisch, weil das Kettenblatt die "Schlaufe" zu 100% schützt.



Hm, bei meinem Stumpjumper waren die Züge unter dem Tretlager oft kaputt. Beim Pitch meiner Freundin auch, und als ich noch einen Umwerfer am Rune gefahren bin, ist die Bowde auch da nach ein paar Monaten kaputt gewesen. Ich bin da nicht so überzeugt. Die anderen halten bei mir minimum eine, eher zwei, Saisonen (und dann will ich sie tauschen...ich muss nicht.)


----------



## RedSKull (12. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das seit Jahren problemlos.
> Wenn du mit "Steinschlag" z.B. Kiesel meinst die vom VR aufgewirbelt werden, dann wird da nichts lädiert. Problematisch find ich Züge unten am Unterrohr (wie bei meinem Bike), weil man diese schon mal quetschen kann. So wie eingezeichnet ist es aber unproblemantisch, weil das Kettenblatt die "Schlaufe" zu 100% schützt.




Nur braucht man eine viel größere Schlaufe, da sich die Kettenstrebe ja ziemlich vom Innenlager entfernt mit dem hohen Drehpunkt. Deshalb imho lieber den Schaltzug über dem Tretlager hinter der ISCG Aufnahme vorbei.


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn Du mitgelesen hättest, dann wäre der größte Teil Deines Romans überflüssig gewesen. Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne noch mal:
> Die Bilder zeigen das FUNKTIONSMUSTER, ich wiederhole: F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R! Das hat mit der finalen Optik noch nicht sooo viel am Hut.
> 
> - stark abgesenkte Kettenstrebe => auf den Bildern klar erkennbar, dass im eingefederten Zustand nicht viel Platz zwischen Umwerfer und Yoke ist (ca. 3mm laut CAD)
> ...




hi ich greife gerne c, auf : was hältst Du von einem Steg zwischen den sitzstreben  hinter dem sattelrohr. bei 5mm längeren streben müsste das doch gehen.(gerne auch drüber oder drunter). um den rahmen noch zusätzlich zu versteifen könnte man dann auf der Nichtantriebsseite eine strebe zwischen hauptlagerpunkt und Sitzstrebe nähe dämpferanlenkung machen (ähnlich wie beim 2d modell) 

so könnten wir das y evtl. loswerden


----------



## duc-mo (12. August 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Nur braucht man eine viel größere Schlaufe, da sich die Kettenstrebe ja ziemlich vom Innenlager entfernt mit dem hohen Drehpunkt. Deshalb imho lieber den Schaltzug über dem Tretlager hinter der ISCG Aufnahme vorbei.



War ja nur skizziert... 

Die Herren Konstrukteure müssten sich mal dazu äußern obs möglich ist den Züg übers Tretlager zu legen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei dem engen Bauraum um den Umwerfer nicht so einfach ist...


----------



## RedSKull (12. August 2014)

Hängt dann ja auch davon ab, wie die endgültigen Kettenstreben/Joch etc. aussehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> hi ich greife gerne c, auf : was hältst Du von einem Steg zwischen den sitzstreben  hinter dem sattelrohr. bei 5mm längeren streben müsste das doch gehen.(gerne auch drüber oder drunter). um den rahmen noch zusätzlich zu versteifen könnte man dann auf der Nichtantriebsseite eine strebe zwischen hauptlagerpunkt und Sitzstrebe nähe dämpferanlenkung machen (ähnlich wie beim 2d modell)
> 
> so könnten wir das y evtl. loswerden



Das wird leider auch bei 5mm längeren Kettenstreben schwierig... denn dann braucht es auch zwei mal den Mindestabstand von 6mm (zwischen Reifen und Steg, sowie zwischen Steg und Rahmen):




... auf dem Bild sieht man schon, wie knapp das ist, beim Hardtail wärs kein Problem 

Mein Gedanke geht im Moment eher dahin das Y-Blech nicht flach, sondern das Hinterrad umschlingend zu gestalten, das gibts ja auch bei einigen VPPs. Dazu dann ein paar schöne Rohre am Hinterbau und der Drops ist gelutscht


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

edit sagt, Stefan war schneller.

die Idee mit dem umschlossenen Hinterrad gefällt mir.
kannst du mal die Koordinaten der jetzigen Geo/gelenkpunkte veröffentlichen. Also in Relation zum tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn Du mitgelesen hättest, dann wäre der größte Teil Deines Romans überflüssig gewesen. Ich wiederhole mich aber gerne noch mal:
> Die Bilder zeigen das FUNKTIONSMUSTER, ich wiederhole: F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R! Das hat mit der finalen Optik noch nicht sooo viel am Hut.
> 
> - stark abgesenkte Kettenstrebe => auf den Bildern klar erkennbar, dass im eingefederten Zustand nicht viel Platz zwischen Umwerfer und Yoke ist (ca. 3mm laut CAD)
> ...



Ist nur ein Funktionsmuster, hätte gereicht. Nicht genervt sein !
Habe jetzt nicht alle 35 entgangene Seiten nachgelesen und auch nicht die Zeit dazu. War auch kein Angriff auf deine Arbeit. Die Hälfte der Dinge, die mir daran nicht gefallen, ändern sich ja anscheinend noch ("F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R!"), aber die anderen bleiben (auch weil du die nicht beeinflussen kannst, weil das ja Forums-Wahlergebnisse sind, die das verursachen). Die machen das Bike halt aber nicht schöner. Und hinter einem einzelnen relativ großen Kettenblatt kann man nicht viel verstecken und die Kettenstrebe wird stark abgesenkt bleiben, genauso wie man den Yoke und die ISCG-Aufnahme sieht, wenn man 1x11 verwendet, so lange es Umwerfer-tauglich bleiben soll.
Nochmal: Keine Kritik an dir. Kritik bezieht sich auf das was du hier umsetzen sollst.
Konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- Starker Hängebauch weg (einziger Punkt, wo du was machen kannst)
- 5mm mehr Kettenstrebe
- Umwerfertaufnahme weg
- Kettenstrebe nur wenig absenken (eventuell auf beiden Seiten gleich)
- Yoke wird damit klein
- Verbindung im Hinterbau wird schöner
- ISCG Aufnahme weg
- Sitzrohr durchbrechen, Dämpferverlängerung weg
Sind alles Punkte, die nicht zu machen sind, die Würfel sind da ja schon gefallen. Daher brauchte ich sie auch nicht schreiben.

Ich entschuldige mich für meinen unqualifizierten Beitrag und dafür, dass ich ein einziges mal während 2 ICB-Projekten nicht alles (!!!) gelesen hatte, bevor ich hier was schreibe.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. August 2014)

Ich finde das FUNKTIONSMUSTER an sich gar nicht sooo schlimm. Nur der Bereich um den Umwerfer könnte jetzt schon deutlich hübscher und symmetrischer ausfallen wenn wir das Ding gar nicht hätten. Ich fürchte dass das ohne Umwerfer dann immer so aussieht als würde da was fehlen, auch wenn der Direct Mount per Schelle realisiert, und entfernbar sein wird. Und das fänd ich dann schon unglücklich, vor allem in Hinblick darauf dass wohl die meisten Modelle ohne Umwerfer ausgeliefert werden könnten...


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das wird leider auch bei 5mm längeren Kettenstreben schwierig... denn dann braucht es auch zwei mal den Mindestabstand von 6mm (zwischen Reifen und Steg, sowie zwischen Steg und Rahmen):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am BMC Trailfox isses in Carbon sehr schön, die aluvariante hat nach meiner erinnerung auch so ein unschönes y


----------



## bsg (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das wird leider auch bei 5mm längeren Kettenstreben schwierig... denn dann braucht es auch zwei mal den Mindestabstand von 6mm (zwischen Reifen und Steg, sowie zwischen Steg und Rahmen):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der linken Seite könnte man ja vermutlich zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe ein Rohr als Verstrebung reinkriegen, oder? Das wäre vermutlich eine Klasse steifer, ob das ohne eine Strebe rechts reicht (vgl. Santa Cruz) ? Viel schöner wird es aufgrund der Asymmetrie nicht wirklich - der Umwerfer ist einfach das Problem.

Carbonhinterbau?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Funktionsmuster, hätte gereicht. Nicht genervt sein !
> Habe jetzt nicht alle 35 entgangene Seiten nachgelesen und auch nicht die Zeit dazu. War auch kein Angriff auf deine Arbeit. Die Hälfte der Dinge, die mir daran nicht gefallen, ändern sich ja anscheinend noch ("F-U-N-K-T-I-O-N-S-M-U-S-T-E-R!"), aber die anderen bleiben (auch weil du die nicht beeinflussen kannst, weil das ja Forums-Wahlergebnisse sind, die das verursachen). Die machen das Bike halt aber nicht schöner. Und hinter einem einzelnen relativ großen Kettenblatt kann man nicht viel verstecken und die Kettenstrebe wird stark abgesenkt bleiben, genauso wie man den Yoke und die ISCG-Aufnahme sieht, wenn man 1x11 verwendet, so lange es Umwerfer-tauglich bleiben soll.
> Nochmal: Keine Kritik an dir. Kritik bezieht sich auf das was du hier umsetzen sollst.
> Konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> ...



War auch nitt böse gemeint... Du warst nur grad das Opfer, das den Kopf zu weit aus dem Loch gesteckt hat. Bei Dir weiß ich ja, dass Du es abkannst


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite könnte man ja vermutlich zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe ein Rohr als Verstrebung reinkriegen, oder? Das wäre vermutlich eine Klasse steifer, ob das ohne eine Strebe rechts reicht (vgl. Santa Cruz) ? Viel schöner wird es aufgrund der Asymmetrie nicht wirklich - der Umwerfer ist einfach das Problem.
> 
> Carbonhinterbau?




oder eine strebe links die dann nach unten rechts als blech ausläuft; so ähnlich wie ein auf dem kopf stehendes y in asymetrischer eistüte. versteht man das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. August 2014)

Bis auf das Y-Blech gefällt mir das neue Rendering jetzt schon viel besser. Schaut so weit weniger wild aus und bis auf ein paar Details könnte es sonst auch so kommen. Ich denke der zu anderen Alutech-Bikes identische Hauptrahmen wird aus Kostengründen einfach kommen müssen. Das Budget das durch die Abstimmung gesetzt wurde finde ich recht gering, da kann man nichts Besonderes erwarten..


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

sorry will gerade nicht suchen wie hoch ist das budget ?


----------



## foreigner (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> War auch nitt böse gemeint... Du warst nur grad das Opfer, das den Kopf zu weit aus dem Loch gesteckt hat. Bei Dir weiß ich ja, dass Du es abkannst


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> sorry will gerade nicht suchen wie hoch ist das budget ?



~2,6k€


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

kann man das Hinterbaudreieck nicht einfach wie am Iron Horse 6.Point lösen? Das heißt man spart sich die Querverstrebung direkt am hinterrad durch die Verbindung von Ketten- und Sitzstreben zu Dreiecken?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ich kann euch auch versichern, dass die Kiste steif ist.

Die Hauptrahmenform finde ich btw. auch sinnvoll für unser Bike. Sehr schlichte aber nicht zurückhaltende Optik und das gebogene Unterrohr ist durch die Fanes sowieso mehr oder weniger vorhanden.

Edit: Intense Tracer und Santa Cruz 5010 teilen sich auch sehr interessante Hinterbaulösungen...und Stefan ist ja eh ein Freund von Asymmetrie
-aber eventuell durch die Abstützung am Oberrohr/VPP nicht vergleichbar..


----------



## jayzi (12. August 2014)

Kann man die Kettenstrebenlänge nicht eventuell über unterschiedlich lange austauschbare Ausfallenden variieren?


----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Wie wäre es, mit nem Konzept ala Voltage FR? Mit kurzen Kettenstrebe nur 1*11 fahrbar, mit langen ist dann auch der Umwerfer montierbar? Das beste aus beiden Welten


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Konzept ala Voltage FR? Mit kurzen Kettenstrebe nur 1*11 fahrbar, mit langen ist dann auch der Umwerfer montierbar? Das beste aus beiden Welten



Von mir aus gern!
den kurzen hinterbau dann schön symmetrisch und am liebsten aus carbon.


----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Nene, 2 Löcher in der Kettenstrebe


----------



## veraono (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke geht im Moment eher dahin das Y-Blech nicht flach, sondern das Hinterrad umschlingend zu gestalten, das gibts ja auch bei einigen VPPs. Dazu dann ein paar schöne Rohre am Hinterbau und der Drops ist gelutscht


 das kann richtig gut wie ein geschlossenes hinteres Rahmendreieck aussehen, ich bleib dabei Santa Cruz hat da bei den Nomad´s schon die schönste Lösung gefunden (in Carbon UND in Alu).



Plumpssack schrieb:


> kann man das Hinterbaudreieck nicht einfach wie am Iron Horse 6.Point lösen? Das heißt man spart sich die Querverstrebung direkt am hinterrad durch die Verbindung von Ketten- und Sitzstreben zu Dreiecken?Ich kann euch auch versichern, dass die Kiste steif ist.
> Edit: Intense Tracer und Santa Cruz 5010 teilen sich auch sehr interessante Hinterbaulösungen...und Stefan ist ja eh ein Freund von Asymmetrie
> -aber eventuell durch die Abstützung am Oberrohr/VPP nicht vergleichbar..


Du hast ganz genau den wesentlichen Unterschied erkannt, ein VPP ist genau aus dem Grund so steif, weil sich ein geschlossenes hinteres Rahmendreieck über ZWEI kurze Hebel mit dem Rahmen verbindet, bei uns muss die Steifigkeit aus dem Hinterbau selbst kommen. Eine einseitige Lösung wie z.B. beim SC-Blur scheidet hier also definitiv aus, genauso wie die Ironhorse-Variante in Kombi mit der Dämpferverlängerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> genauso wie die Ironhorse-Variante in Kombi mit der Dämpferverlängerung.



Weshalb die Ironhorse Variante nicht geht versteh ich nicht. Der Hinterbau müsste mit dieser Bauweise doch genug Eigensteifigkeit haben..ansonsten könnte man diese "Ironhorse-Dreiecke" auch noch, ähnlich wie bei Ellsworth Bikes oben als Bogen zusammenführen. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass man um die Y-Verstrebung herum-konstruieren kann. Schafft auch Platz.


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Häh,  warum soll ein geschlossener hinterbau mit 2hebeln steifer sein als ohne?


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Häh,  warum soll ein geschlossener hinterbau mit 2hebeln steifer sein als ohne?


Der Hinterbau an sich ist nicht steifer, aber die Hauptrahmen-Hinterbau Kombination hat durch die Abstützung am Sitzrohr, die uns fehlt, mehr Steifigkeit. Wir müssen die Dämpferverlängerung möglichst entlasten.

Ich glaube halt trotzdem, dass man einen Hinterbau, wie den des 6points verwenden könnte, da er eben geschlossen und eigenstabil ist. Vielleicht kann Stefan da ja mal was zu sagen..


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

nomad lösung ist fett!!!!!


----------



## veraono (12. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Weshalb die Ironhorse Variante nicht geht versteh ich nicht. Der Hinterbau müsste mit dieser Bauweise doch genug Eigensteifigkeit haben..ansonsten könnte man diese "Ironhorse-Dreiecke" auch noch, ähnlich wie bei Ellsworth Bikes oben als Bogen zusammenführen. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass man um die Y-Verstrebung herum-konstruieren kann. Schafft auch Platz.


Da wir ohnehin schon mit dem Knickstabeffekt des Systems Dämpfer-Dämpferverlängerung zu kämpfen haben, wird eine Lösung alá Ironhorse ohne zusätzliche Querverbindung der Sitzstreben da noch kritischer hinsichtlich Verwindung/Seitensteifigkeit sein.
Und schau dir einfach mal das gerenderte Bild vom Stefan mit eingefedertem Hinterbau an, da sehe ich keinen Platz für irgendeinen Bogen zwischen den Hinterbaudreiecken (da bieten Systeme mit anderer Erhebungskurve des Hinterbaus und anderer Kettenstrebenlänge einfach mehr Möglichkeiten)



ONE78 schrieb:


> Häh,  warum soll ein geschlossener hinterbau mit 2hebeln steifer sein als ohne?


Hehe, der Hinterbau selber natürlich nicht aber die VERBINDUNG des Hinterbau´s zum Rahmen und daher das Gesamtsystem.


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

habs mir gerade nochmal angesehen, könnte knapp werden mit der lösung des nomad 2a auf der antriebsseite, (der umwerfer ist eine solche krankheit)


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Da wir ohnehin schon mit dem Knickstabeffekt des Systems Dämpfer-Dämpferverlängerung zu kämpfen haben, wird eine Lösung alá Ironhorse ohne zusätzliche Querverbindung der Sitzstreben da noch kritischer hinsichtlich Verwindung/Seitensteifigkeit sein.


Aber man könnte die Sitzstreben doch so viel verbinden wie man will, solange man es weit genug unten macht..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Nomad Variante ist halt leider auch nur mit extrem aufwändigem Hydroforming oder Carbon realisierbar..

Edit: Naja im Endeffekt sind sich Sunday Hinterbau und Nomad Hinterbau ja relativ Ähnlich vom Prinzip her, wenn man die Querverstrebung bei den Sunday Sitzstreben nach unten verschiebt..


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

hab ich heute schon mal was ähnliches vorgeschlagen.ich hör sie schon: kein platz
edit:sunday ist immernoch heiß


----------



## veraono (12. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Aber man könnte die Sitzstreben doch so viel verbinden wie man will, solange man es weit genug unten macht..


Deine Idee in allen Ehren aber hast du dir das Bild vom Stefan mal genau angeschaut?
Wenn du bei deiner_ Ironhorse-Variante_ die Rohre hinter dem Sitzrohr verbinden willst müssen sie im eingefederten Zustand  fast parallel zum Reifen od. Sitzrohr verlaufen und ich weiß nicht wie du dann auf der rechten Seite an das dünne Material am Yoke ein relativ gerades Rohr anschweißen und (durch den Umwerfer hindurch) verlegen willst.
Das ginge rechts nur mit starker Biegung des Rohres und da bist du dann fast schon wieder beim Y (das zusätzlich noch eine einfachere/bessere Anbindung ans Yoke bietet).
Ich finde eine an unser Projekt adaptierte Y-Variante alá Nomad, mit möglichst hochgeschlossener Querverbindung, unter den gegebenen Umständen (Federweg, Laufradgröße, Umwerfervorhandensein, Kettenstrebenlänge, was in Sachen Bauraum ein Unding ist) technisch UND optisch die vielversprechendste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Deine Idee in allen Ehren aber hast du dir das Bild vom Stefan mal genau angeschaut?
> Wenn du bei deiner_ Ironhorse-Variante_ die Rohre hinter dem Sitzrohr verbinden willst müssen sie im eingefederten Zustand  fast parallel zum Reifen od. Sitzrohr verlaufen und ich weiß nicht wie du dann an das dünne Material am Yoke ein relativ gerades Rohr (durch den Umwerfer hindurch) verlegen willst
> Ich finde eine an unser Projekt adaptierte Y-Variante alá Nomad, mit möglichst hochgeschlossener Querverbindung, für unser Projekt unter den gegebenen Umständen (Federweg, Laufradgröße, Umwerfervorhandensein, Kettenstrebenlänge, was in Sachen Bauraum ein Unding ist) technisch UND optisch die vielversprechendste Lösung.


Wie gesagt der Nomad Hinterbau ist doch im Tretlagerbereich genau das gleiche, wie wenn man den Ironhorse Hinterbau unten (so weit oben wie möglich) verstrebt. Nur halt anders konstruiert. Ich habe mir die Bilder angeguckt.


Holy f*** wenn man sich erstmal den Kopf über den Hinterbau zerbricht merkt man, wie viele konstruktive Nachteile die kurzen Kettenstreben und der Umwerfer neben der fragwürdigen Geo und dem sinnlosen Geklapper haben..


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2014)

deutsch ist geil: "umwerfervorhandensein" ich schmeiß mich weg.in der sache hat veraono recht


----------



## veraono (12. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der Nomad Hinterbau ist doch im Tretlagerbereich genau das gleiche... *Nur halt anders konstruiert. *


Das ist halt bei knappem Bauraum ein wesentlicher Unterschied, ich hätt auch nicht gedacht, dass es so krass eng wird. 

Der Stefan tut mir fast ein bisschen leid. Wenn der Basti im Video die Dame in der weißen Bluse sein soll, dann sind wir -Crowd- wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus den zwei Typen im Anzug und der ahnungslosen Designerin


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

In anbetracht des Budgets (1200€ Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer) sehe ich kein Weg an dem Y-blech vorbei, wenn keine andere Lösung funktioniert.
Oder ist es realistisch diese Nomad-Form irgendwie günstig herzustellen..?


----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Wann kommt der nächste Thread zum ICB? Dass wir hier vor eine (konstruktionstechnische) Wand laufen sieht man ja, also sollte die Diskussion entzerrt werden und ein neuer Thread für das Problem Bauraum am Hinterbau aufgemacht werden


----------



## ultima88 (12. August 2014)

Eher Neuwahlen, jetzt wo die Probleme ans Licht kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. August 2014)

Neuwahlen kann man starten, wenn die Diskussion läuft und der Stefan dazu offiziell seinen Senf (inkl. Bilder) abgelassen hat


----------



## backstein689 (12. August 2014)

Was haltet ihr davon, vom geraden Sitzrohr wegzugehen und eine ganz leichte Biegung reinzunehmen? (Mit Konstruktion des Sitzwinkels hinsichtlich einer realistischen Sattelhöhe)
Damit könnte man an der Position der Querstrebe die paar entscheidenden Millimeter gewinnen, um diese dicker gestalten zu können.
Ich denke mit einer nach hinten gebogenen Form und so möglichen harmonischeren Querschnittsübergängen zu linker/rechter Sitzstrebe bzw. linker Kettenstrebe könnte das doch ganz gut aussehen


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

Was ist, wenn man das Yoke viel weiter nach oben erweitert (bis zu der Stelle, an der eigentlich die Gabelung des Y-Blechs ist) um daran Anbindungsstellen für Streben zu bekommen, welche an die Enden der Sitzstreben geschweißt werden? sollte an der kritischen Stelle ja nicht mehr Platz brauchen, als das Y-BLech.
Ich lass einfach mal meine professionellen Paintskills sprechen  :



Das rote ist dann noch Yoke, das schwarze sind Streben, die (wie bei Ironhorse) an den Sitzstreben befestigt werden.

Wäre im Endeffekt eine schönere Alternative zum Y-blech (natürlich nicht in meinem Gekritzel schöner).
Das Yoke würde halt bloß ein relativ großes Frästeil werden..


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

Der rote strich durch den umwerfer ist das problem


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ...
> Holy f*** wenn man sich erstmal den Kopf über den Hinterbau zerbricht merkt man, wie viele konstruktive Nachteile die kurzen Kettenstreben und der Umwerfer neben der fragwürdigen Geo und dem sinnlosen Geklapper haben..



mir will ja nie einer glauben


----------



## Plumpssack (12. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der rote strich durch den umwerfer ist das problem


der rote Strich soll hinter/neben dem Umwerfer langgeführt werden, also quasi da wo auch Stefans Blech hinkommt, nur halt das es dann noch Yoke ist. Da kann man dann die Senkrechten Streben anbinden und am liebsten alles runde Rohre wie beim 6Point, sonst siehts ziemlich wüst aus..:


----------



## PamA2013 (12. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer ist das problem



Ja, sehe ich auch so, also weg mit dem Scheißteil


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich sehe zu, dass wir möglichst bald eine eigene Diskussion zum finalen Design & Hinterbau starten. Dann können wir uns hier auch wieder auf die Sache konzentieren.
Wahrscheinlich wird das aber erst nächste Woche klappen... habe die letzten Wochen schon zig Nachtschichten geschoben und diese Woche scheint es nicht besser zu werden...

Meine Nachtschicht heute: 



Ohne rassistisch sein zu wollen behaupte ich, dass nur die Franzosen so doof sein können, ein Scheibenwischerrelais fest auf dem Hauptsteuergerät zu verlöten... so sieht es dann aus, wenn man keinen Bock hat knapp 1000 Euro für ein neues Steuergerät inklusive Neuprogrammierung von Wegfahrsperre und Co. zu bezahlen... 
Was ein Glück sind irgendwo ein paar Schaltpläne vom Laster gefallen, so kann man mit dunkler Erinnerung an Elektrotechnik die fiese Abzocke umgehen 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Nein... nicht meine Karre (die ist aber auch nicht besser...)


----------



## veraono (12. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Nachtschicht heute:


Na wenigstens scheinst hier keine Bauraumprobleme zu haben, machst du das als Ausgleich?

Aber worum ging´s hier eigentlich? Ah ja, Zugverlegung...
Also im Falle einer Abstimmung finde ich sollte auf jeden Fall ganz explizit abfragt werden, ob die_ Bremsleitung innenverlegt_ werden soll (das fände ich persönlich z.B. ganz schlecht), ich bin zwar grundsätzlich insgesamt für sinnvoll extern verlegte Züge, könnte aber außer bei der Bremsleitung vermutl. auch gut mit innenverlegten leben.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Das ist halt bei knappem Bauraum ein wesentlicher Unterschied, ich hätt auch nicht gedacht, dass es so krass eng wird.
> 
> Der Stefan tut mir fast ein bisschen leid. Wenn der Basti im Video die Dame in der weißen Bluse sein soll, dann sind wir -Crowd- wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus den zwei Typen im Anzug und der ahnungslosen Designerin


ich spiel die Rolle, für die ich bezahlt werde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

naja... ich würde nicht sagen, dass Du keine Rolle spielst  Dafür bist Du viel zu anstrengend


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Na wenigstens scheinst hier keine Bauraumprobleme zu haben, machst du das als Ausgleich?
> 
> ...



Eine Mischung aus Sturköpfigkeit und Neugier... und vielleicht ein Quentchen Hilfbereitschaft


----------



## Loewe79 (13. August 2014)

Mir gefallen die Seegering garnicht... Die gesammte Lateralkräfte am Hinterbau verlaufen, durch die Seegering, am Rahmen weiter. Oder Ihre ich mich? Ich habe öftermal gesehen (allerdings nicht im Bike bereich) wie solche Seegering, in einen nicht 100% Spielfreie/Scharfkantige Ringnut, sich nach ihnen verbiegen. Vielleicht sind hier die Kräfte auch nicht so groß aber an diese Stelle sollte die Lager meine Meinung nach ans "Volle Material" sich abstützen können.


----------



## Fladder72 (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Eine Mischung aus Sturköpfigkeit und Neugier... und vielleicht ein Quentchen Hilfbereitschaft


Gib's zu, du hast dabei "trust me, I'm an engineer..." gesungen...


----------



## PamA2013 (13. August 2014)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Seegering garnicht... Die gesammte Lateralkräfte am Hinterbau verlaufen, durch die Seegering, am Rahmen weiter. Oder Ihre ich mich? Ich habe öftermal gesehen (allerdings nicht im Bike bereich) wie solche Seegering, in einen nicht 100% Spielfreie/Scharfkantige Ringnut, sich nach ihnen verbiegen. Vielleicht sind hier die Kräfte auch nicht so groß aber an diese Stelle sollte die Lager meine Meinung nach ans "Volle Material" sich abstützen können.



Vlt kann man, für den fall dass da tatsächlich spiel auftreten sollte einfach eine hülse drehen, die in der Passung anliegt und sich innen auf beiden Seiten an den Segerringen abstützt, dann können die sich zum mindest nicht nach innen verbiegen, selbst wenn die nuten zu hohe toleranzen haben.
Dann kann man am stück durchreiben und die lager stützen sich besser ab, wiegt auch nur ein paar gramm mehr.


----------



## bastie77 (13. August 2014)

Ich weiss, es wurde schon mal abgelehnt,  aber vielleicht sollten wir uns, aufgrund der Bauraumproblematik, doch noch mal mit einer "Erhöhte-Kettenstreben-Anordnung" (elevated chainstays), à la Orange beschäftigen.

Das müsste doch die gröbsten Bauraumprobleme umgehen, oder? Und wenn wir uns etwas anstrengen, dann geht das sicher auch in schön.


----------



## Downhillrider (13. August 2014)

absolut deiner Meinung, ich würde auch zumindest einen groben Entwurf mit elevated chainstays machen...


----------



## Fladder72 (13. August 2014)

@PamA2013 
Den Gedanken mit der Stützhülse hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe aber dabei Bedenken, dass man im Fall der Fälle die Lager nur mit erhöhtem Aufwand wechseln kann.


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. August 2014)

Das wäre ja dann zumindest nicht das erste mal für Alutech. Der Pudel hat, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, erhöhte Kettenstreben ala Orange. Und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch noch richtig schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (13. August 2014)

Downhillrider schrieb:


> absolut deiner Meinung, ich würde auch zumindest einen groben Entwurf mit elevated chainstays machen...



Hatte ich ja schon mal gezeichnet und stand auch zur Auswahl. Die Lobby war halt nicht stark genug ;-). Müsste man jetzt natürlich auf die andere Dämpferlage umstricken...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1623771?in=set


----------



## GrillMeister (13. August 2014)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Seegering garnicht... Die gesammte Lateralkräfte am Hinterbau verlaufen, durch die Seegering, am Rahmen weiter. Oder Ihre ich mich? Ich habe öftermal gesehen (allerdings nicht im Bike bereich) wie solche Seegering, in einen nicht 100% Spielfreie/Scharfkantige Ringnut, sich nach ihnen verbiegen. Vielleicht sind hier die Kräfte auch nicht so groß aber an diese Stelle sollte die Lager meine Meinung nach ans "Volle Material" sich abstützen können.



Och... Der Ring in einer Stahlnut, trägt so ca. das doppelte. Bei Überlast reisst du die Nut aus. In Alu wird ervermutlich nur ein Drittel tragen. 

So als Hausnummer; Ein 30er Ring wird in Alu ca. 8kN tragen können. Statisch, ohne Sicherheit. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Loewe79 (13. August 2014)

Hört sich schonmal gut an! Die Frage ist nur bei welcher Lösung der Risiko einen Fehler bei Fertigung/Lagerwechsel ist zu machen?


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2014)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Seegering garnicht... Die gesammte Lateralkräfte am Hinterbau verlaufen, durch die Seegering, am Rahmen weiter. Oder Ihre ich mich? Ich habe öftermal gesehen (allerdings nicht im Bike bereich) wie solche Seegering, in einen nicht 100% Spielfreie/Scharfkantige Ringnut, sich nach ihnen verbiegen. Vielleicht sind hier die Kräfte auch nicht so groß aber an diese Stelle sollte die Lager meine Meinung nach ans "Volle Material" sich abstützen können.


Da verbiegt sich garantiert nix. Die Lager sind ja eingepresst. Das heißt die Sicherrungsringe werden komplett auf Scherung belastet. Bevor die sich verbiegen geht der Rahmen hops.



Loewe79 schrieb:


> Hört sich schonmal gut an! Die Frage ist nur bei welcher Lösung der Risiko einen Fehler bei Fertigung/Lagerwechsel ist zu machen?



Ich versteh den Satz nicht.

Außerdem sollte jeder der eine Rock Shox besitzt auch eine Sicherungsringzange besitzen.


----------



## foreigner (13. August 2014)

Mal was Konstruktives zum Thema:
Ich persönlich mag innen verlegte Züge sehr, wenn es richtig gemacht ist. Und zwar komplett, also auch Scheibenbremse (aber nur im Hauptrahmen).
Wann muss man mal die Komplette Bremse vom Hauptrahmen weg bringen? Also ich musste das bei keinem meiner Bikes (auch die, die ich viele Jahre habe) je machen. Daher ist ein bischen "Fummelei" (wobei das wenn´s richtig gemacht ist, doch sehr wenig ist), leicht hin zu nehmen.
Also mein Vorschlag:
Alle Internen Verlegungen in integrierten Rörchen. Gummidichtungen an allen Ein- und Ausgängen. Alle Eingänge oben direkt ins Steuerrohr. Auf keinen Fall weiter hinten. Selbst bei externer Zugführung Halter am Steuerohr. Schlappernde Züge nerven.

- Schaltwerkszug: oben  ins Steuer, vor Tretlager wieder raus. Ideal wäre Befestigung des Zuges direkt im Drehpunktsmittelpunkt, so wie am "alten" GT Fury Carbon Rahmen. Ob das geht, mit dem blöden Umwerfer, ist aber wieder die Frage. (Umwerfer sucks!) Dann wieder in die Kettenstrebe und hinten möglichst parallel zur Kettenstrebe wieder raus.
Alternativ wäre eine Verlegung an der Kettenstrebe ähnlich ICB 1 unter einem Kettenstrebenschutz auch sehr gut und noch unkomplizierter beim Schrauben, wenn mal der Hinterbau ab muss.

- Umwerferzug: (Am besten kein Umwerfer und weg lassen.) Wenn er unbedingt sein muss, dann im Steuerohr rein und vorm Tretlager wieder raus mit Schleife nach unten. Umwerfer wollen die wenigsten, also warum den Rahmen mit oben liegender Zugführung und Anschlag versauen?

- Bremszug: Hier eine Besonderheit ! Größerere Röhre. Die Leitung sollte mit Fittingen durch den Rahmen gehen. Damit sie nicht in der Röhre klappert kann im Rahmen eine Kabelummantelung verwendet werden. Damit wird es einfacher, wenn man die Leitung doch mal durch aus dem Rahmen nehmen muss. Am Steuerohr rein, unten links wieder raus. 2 Befestigungen auf der Kettenstrebe (außen) und zur Bremse. Hier außen, damit man leicht Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau trennen kann, etwa bei Lagertausch.

- Stattelstützenzug: Einmal durch den Rahmen für Stealth. Kann da komplett durch den Rahmen sein, da sie ja so oder so durch den Rahmen verläuft. Zweite Variante durch das Oberrohr mit Ausgang schräg unter dem Unterrohr und schräg auf dem Oberohr beide sehr Nahe Stattelrohr, für unterschiedliche Stützenvarianten.

Das wäre , was ich gern hätte. Schick, clean, klapperfrei und relativ unkompliziert, wenn man doch schrauben muss, trotz Verlegung durch den Rahmen.

Hier was schönes (insbesondere am Drehpunkt). Nur Gummidichtungen wären noch was:


----------



## foreigner (13. August 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (13. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hier was schönes (insbesondere am Drehpunkt). Nur Gummidichtungen wären noch was:



Auch mal bei der Klemmung auf der Schwingenachse hingucken: Schlitz weit nach hinten, sodaß vorne ein möglichst einheitliches Zugband mit konstantem Querschnitt entsteht. Gute Anschmiegung, keine Spannungssprünge. So kommt man der o.g. Seil-um-Poller-Formel näher. Der Möbelregal-Quergewindebolzen ist hier dem CFK geschuldet. In Alu wäre er verzichtbar, macht aber auch nichts kaputt.
Überhaupt könnte man mal überlegen, ob eine deutlich dickere Schwingenachse (Rohr), auf der beidseitig die Kettenstreben geklemmt sind, nicht ausreichen würde, um eine Verdrehung der Streben zueinander zu verhindern. Damit könnte das Yoke in zwei Teile zerfallen und auf eine Querverbindung hinter dem Tretlager verzichtet werden. Wenn schon ultrakurze Kettenstreben, warum dann nicht gucken, ob man daraus sogar konstruktive Vorteile erzielen kann. Ich denke außerdem, daß insbesondere die Gleitlagervariante von einer solchen Anordnung profitieren könnte. (Keine Verkantung der Lager, wenn sich die Schwinge verdreht. Schwingenachse = Torsionsachse)


----------



## H.B.O (13. August 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Auch mal bei der Klemmung auf der Schwingenachse hingucken: Schlitz weit nach hinten, sodaß vorne ein möglichst einheitliches Zugband mit konstantem Querschnitt entsteht. Gute Anschmiegung, keine Spannungssprünge. So kommt man der o.g. Seil-um-Poller-Formel näher. Der Möbelregal-Quergewindebolzen ist hier dem CFK geschuldet. In Alu wäre er verzichtbar, macht aber auch nichts kaputt.
> Überhaupt könnte man mal überlegen, ob eine deutlich dickere Schwingenachse (Rohr), auf der beidseitig die Kettenstreben geklemmt sind, nicht ausreichen würde, um eine Verdrehung der Streben zueinander zu verhindern. Damit könnte das Yoke in zwei Teile zerfallen und auf eine Querverbindung hinter dem Tretlager verzichtet werden. Wenn schon ultrakurze Kettenstreben, warum dann nicht gucken, ob man daraus sogar konstruktive Vorteile erzielen kann. Ich denke außerdem, daß insbesondere die Gleitlagervariante von einer solchen Anordnung profitieren könnte. (Keine Verkantung der Lager, wenn sich die Schwinge verdreht. Schwingenachse = Torsionsachse)



ich bin absolut Deiner meinung! gt macht diese einfachen eingelenker auch nicht erst seit gestern.... (ich weiß da hängt noch idrive dran, ist aber wurscht)

Edit: ich würde trotzdem alles dafür tun den hinterbau zu versteifen,mit nur einem abstützpunkt wird das eh schwierig genug


----------



## Fury (13. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ..
> - Umwerferzug: (Am besten kein Umwerfer und weg lassen.) Wenn er unbedingt sein muss, dann im Steuerohr rein und vorm Tretlager wieder raus mit Schleife nach unten. Umwerfer wollen die wenigsten, also warum den Rahmen mit oben liegender Zugführung und Anschlag versauen?



Nein! Zug durchs Oberrohr, vorm Sattelrohr austreten lassen und an den *direkten* Zuganschlag des Umwerfers ran! -> Keine Halter sichtbar/nötig und wenn kein Umwerfer dran ist kann der Auslass immer noch für eine Teleskopstütze verwendet werden oder einen Remote des Dämpfers.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

Downhillrider schrieb:


> absolut deiner Meinung, *ich würde auch* zumindest einen groben Entwurf mit elevated chainstays *machen*...



Nur zu... you are welcome to join the club!

Wenn einer einen schönen und durchdachten(!) Entwurf liefert, dann greife ich das gerne auf.

Eckpunkte dazu wären:
- nicht so abgrundtief hässlich wie bei einer kleinen britischen Marke (ich weiß... sehr subjektiv, aber wenigstens die Proportionen der Rohre sollten zueinander passen)
- Umwerfer-kompatibel
- KEIN geteiltes Sitzrohr
- KEIN riesen-Offset am Sitzrohr
- nicht einfach eine Seitenansicht, das wäre zu einfach und erfasst die meisten Probleme nicht

Greez,
Stefan

Im Vergleich zu einem Orange könnte das ICB 2.0 Funktionsmuster einen Design-Award gewinnen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja schon mal gezeichnet und stand auch zur Auswahl. Die Lobby war halt nicht stark genug ;-). Müsste man jetzt natürlich auf die andere Dämpferlage umstricken...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1623771?in=set






Is nicht böse gemeint, aber ich will das mal kurz als Beispiel hernehmen, um einige Problempunkte zu nennen. Bei diversen anderen Vorschlägen ließe sich das ähnlich durchexerzieren:

- das Übersetzungsverhältnis dürfte grob geschätzt jenseits von 1:5 liegen, dafür gibt es keine passenden Dämpfer
- das geteilte Sitzrohr macht die Sache schwerer und teurer
- das Tretlager steht "nach hinten raus" und hat keine Abstützung von oben (Sitzrohr)... das dürfte Butterwei im Antritt sein und der Hinterbau wird sich unter Querbelastung fröhlich verdrehen
- die Einschubtiefe für die Sattelstütze ist extrem gering
- in der Seitenansicht lässt sich schon absehen, dass die Streben nicht hoch genug bauen und das Teil an sich sehr verdrehfreudig wird... die Orange Jungs bauen die fetten Teile nicht ein weils toll aussieht 

- Dein Vorschlag, das auf die neue Dämpfereinbaulage umzustricken würde einige Probleme lösen, aber auch neue schaffen. Ich werde das aber noch mal ein bissl genauer betrachten, vielleicht findet sich ja ein interessanter Weg...

Daran sieht man schön, dass auf den ersten Blick gefällige Lösungen meistens den ein oder anderen Pferdefuss haben... in der Technik muss man immer einen Tod sterben. Jeder Vorteil wird mit einem Nachteil erkauft.
Wir haben uns durch einige Randbedingungen (kurze Kettenstreben, Federungssystem/Drehpunkt, Umwerfer-Kompatibilität) eine sehr komplexe Aufgabe geschaffen, obwohl das Federungssystem an sich erstmal total simpel daher kommt.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass wir eine grossartige Basis für den angedachten Einsatzzweck haben... es erfordert halt noch ein bissl Gehirnschmalz, dann wird die Sache auch rund 

Und wie gesagt... wenn einer nen schönen/tauglichen Entwurf für elevated chain stays hat, dann können wir das natürlich ernsthaft ins Auge fassen. Mir ist leider noch nix dazu eingefallen, aber da mag auch an meiner ablehnenden Haltung zu elevated chain stays liegen... das macht den kreativen Prozess schwieriger.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich sehe zu, dass wir ganz schnell nen eigenen Thread zum Design aufmachen... das Thema brennt!


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. August 2014)

ich hätte auch nichts gegen elevated stays, wenn mein Orange da ist, zeig ich Stefan mal, wie das geht;-)


----------



## RedSKull (13. August 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage, welcher Umwerfer ist das eigentlich da im CAD?

Passt da später mit Schelle nicht auch ein Low Clamp Modell?
Das wäre schonmal deutlich hübscher und kompakter.
Der High Direct Mount im Computermodell ist ja mal die größte und hässlichste Variante überhaupt.


----------



## ultima88 (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Jeder Vorteil wird mit einem Nachteil erkauft.
> Wir haben uns durch einige Randbedingungen (kurze Kettenstreben, Federungssystem/Drehpunkt, Umwerfer-Kompatibilität) eine sehr komplexe Aufgabe geschaffen, obwohl das Federungssystem an sich erstmal total simpel daher kommt.



Richtig.
Sollte mal ein simples Bike zum Donnern werden. Leicht, einfach, aggressive Optik. 
Wenn es am Ende tatsächlich wie ein GT aussieht...

Wenn die Umfragen stimmen hat die Gemeinde den Umwerfer mit fast ⅔ abgelehnt. Den engen Schuh habt IHR euch angezogen.
Warum habt ihr überhaupt fragen lassen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, welcher Umwerfer ist das eigentlich da im CAD?
> 
> Passt da später mit Schelle nicht auch ein Low Clamp Modell?
> Das wäre schonmal deutlich hübscher und kompakter.
> Der High Direct Mount im Computermodell ist ja mal die größte und hässlichste Variante überhaupt.



Schellenumwerfer gehen nur ohne Offset im Sitzrohr... sonst stehen die mitten in den Kettenblättern.

Das wäre natürlich die Traum-Variante gewesen, hätte aber sehr lange Kettenstreben erfordert.

Noch als Gedankenanstoss dazu, dient nicht zur LR-Diskussion: 
Im Vergleich zu 26" ist das mit dem Sitzrohr-Offset doppelt schwierig, weil nicht nur ~12mm Reifen-Radius ausgeglichen werden müssen, sondern auch noch das Tretlager im Vergleich zur Kettenlinie stärker abgesenkt ist. Das heißt neben 12mm mehr Radius am Reifen ist es als müsste man 10-15mm mehr Federweg unter bringen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn die Umfragen stimmen hat die Gemeinde den Umwerfer mit fast ⅔ abgelehnt. Den engen Schuh habt IHR euch angezogen.
> Warum habt ihr überhaupt fragen lassen?



Naja, die Abstimmungen und Nachfragen sind ja ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Projekts... gerade bei so einer wichtigen Frage. Und zwischen "abgelehnt" und "drauf verzichten können" ist ja auch noch mal ein Unterschied.

Wäre toll, wenn uns alle Firmen die mitlesen ein bissl was für die tolle Marktforschung geben würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich hätte auch nichts gegen elevated stays, wenn mein Orange da ist, zeig ich Stefan mal, wie das geht;-)



Hab mir eben noch mal einige Orange-Bikes angeschaut  ...nachdem ich die Kotzbrocken wieder aus der Tastatur gekratzt habe, ein kurzes Feedback und Gedankenanstoß für die Leute, die sich an den elevated chain stays versuchen wollen:

Ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist der weiter vorne liegende Drehpunkt. Dadurch wird einerseits Platz für den Umwerfer geschaffen, andererseits ermöglicht es die Verstrebung am HInterbau vor das Sitzrohr zu setzen. Nachteilig ist der schlechtere Brake-Anti-Squat und die insgesamt längeren Streben.

Bei unserer derzeitigen Drehpunktlage ist es also verdammt schwer die "Biegung" über den Umwerfer zu ziehen. Wer mal ein Orange mit dem ICB 2.0 Funktionsmuster in der Seitenansicht vergleicht wird das recht schnell erkennen.
Unsere Drehpunktlage möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr ändern, weil ich die a) für besser halte und b) die Funktionsmusterteile in der Mache sind...

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Basti... Du willst das Orange doch nur, damit Du nicht mehr das hässlichste Ding im Wald bist 
P.P.S.: Das GT oben sieht mal total schick aus! Aber schaut euch den Reifen-Tretlager Abstand an und wo ist unser heißgeliebter Umwerfer? So ein Design würde mir voll gut rein gehen... vielleicht sollten wir den Hinterbau doch in Plaste machen, davon brauchts ja auch nur eine Größe...


----------



## pezolived (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - in der Seitenansicht lässt sich schon absehen, dass die Streben nicht hoch genug bauen und das Teil an sich sehr verdrehfreudig wird... die Orange Jungs bauen die fetten Teile nicht ein weils toll aussieht



Nicht hoch genug? 
Mach mal den Erklärbär, denn dieser Satz ist zumindest mißverständlich.

Mal meine Sicht: Die Vorteile hochliegender Streben wurden ja schon hinreichend gewürdigt. Nachteilig ist, daß die Torsionskräfte in der Schwinge um so mehr zunehmen, je höher die Kettenstrebe liegt. Das kann man sich vorstellen wie übergroße Laufräder bei einer konventionellen Schwinge. Elevated Chainstays erfordern also entweder einen verwindungssteifen, dreidimensionalen Rohrverband oder eben dicke, torsionssteife Einzelstreben, wie sie eigentlich nur mit CFK realisierbar sind. Vielleicht meinst du das mit "hoch genug".
Für das historisch erste korrekt ausgeführte Boik mit hohen Kettenstreben halte ich übrigens das Centurion NoPogo mit Thermoshape-Schwinge. Leider hat sie die Firma fast in den Abgrund gestürzt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Nicht hoch genug?
> Mach mal den Erklärbär, denn dieser Satz ist zumindest mißverständlich.
> 
> Mal meine Sicht: Die Vorteile hochliegender Streben wurden ja schon hinreichend gewürdigt. Nachteilig ist, daß die Torsionskräfte in der Schwinge um so mehr zunehmen, je höher die Kettenstrebe liegt. Das kann man sich vorstellen wie übergroße Laufräder bei einer konventionellen Schwinge. Elevated Chainstays erfordern also entweder einen verwindungssteifen, dreidimensionalen Rohrverband oder eben dicke, torsionssteife Einzelstreben, wie sie eigentlich nur mit CFK realisierbar sind. Vielleicht meinst du das mit "hoch genug".
> Für das historisch erste korrekt ausgeführte Boik mit hohen Kettenstreben halte ich übrigens das Centurion NoPogo mit Thermoshape-Schwinge. Leider hat sie die Firma fast in den Abgrund gestürzt.



Sorry... Du hast, recht... beim noch mal drüber lesen ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das missverständlich formuliert ist:

Mir ging es um den Querschnitt der Streben. Wenn wir einfach zwei parallel liegende Streben am Hinterbau haben, dann müssen die im Querschnitt verdammt hoch sein, damit sich das Hinterrad bei Querkräften am Radaufstandspunkt nicht zu stark um die Längsachse (der Streben) dreht.
Unsere Lösung mit verstrebtem Dreieck finde ich da eleganter...

EDIT: Sie sollten nicht nur insgesamt hoch im Querschnitt sein, sondern nach vorne hin höher werden, um die Biegespannungsverlauf einigermaßen gleichmäßig zu halten. Orange hat das ja technisch sinnvoll umgesetzt (zumindest bei den Bikes, die ich mir eben angeschaut habe).


----------



## duc-mo (13. August 2014)

Irgendwie dachte ich, dass es hier um die Zugverlegung geht. Inzwischen ist der Anteil zu dem Thema verschwindend gering und das fördert nicht gerade die Übersicht...

Ich wäre dafür das Thema Hinterbaurahmen los zu lösen!


----------



## H.B.O (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab mir eben noch mal einige Orange-Bikes angeschaut  ...nachdem ich die Kotzbrocken wieder aus der Tastatur gekratzt habe, ein kurzes Feedback und Gedankenanstoß für die Leute, die sich an den elevated chain stays versuchen wollen:
> 
> Ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist der weiter vorne liegende Drehpunkt. Dadurch wird einerseits Platz für den Umwerfer geschaffen, andererseits ermöglicht es die Verstrebung am HInterbau vor das Sitzrohr zu setzen. Nachteilig ist der schlechtere Brake-Anti-Squat und die insgesamt längeren Streben.
> 
> ...




Hinterbau in Plaste
Hinterbau in plaste
hinterbau in plaste
+ riesiges Gleitlager

wir haben eine kostengünstige fanes front, wenige lager und keine umwerfermontage , da müsste doch bisschen kohle über sein für ein formschönes,steifes und super wichtiges bauteil (hust *ungefederte masse*hust)


----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Ja bitte schnell nen designfaden!
dazu dann bitte die koordinaten der drehpunkte und die max. Kettenblattgrösse mit kettenlinie.
dann kann sich jeder selbst im cad versuchen. 
Mein hptrahmen ist schon fertig, allerdings mit geraden rohren


----------



## PamA2013 (13. August 2014)

Also zum Thema zwischen kann verzichten und lehnt ab. vlt hättet ihr einfach danach fragen sollen.
Für mich steht fest, wenn das bike wegen des umwerfers große kompromisse hat, kaufe ich es nicht, obwohl ich mir viel von dem Projekt erhofft habe, das passt genau in die kategorie die bei mir auf dem anschaffungsplan steht für den Zeitraum.

Und elevated chainstays ist so unvorstellbar hässlich, dass ich jedesmal wenn jemand vorschlägt das zu bauen das innige bedürfniss bekomme mein computer aus dem fenster zu feuern.
Ich würde niemals soetwas kackhässliges kaufen!

Und wie gesagt, die Marktforschung ist zweifelhaft mit der antwortauswahl.


----------



## Fladder72 (13. August 2014)

Siehste mal, und ich mit meinem kaputten Haxen würde auf einen Umwerfer gar nicht verzichten können... Anstiege machen mir da schon mal Problem, und in die andere Richtung will ich's dann auch schon mal krachen lassen. Dafür hat mir 1x11 zu wenig Bandbreite.
Davon abgesehen, das Thema ist durch und befindet sich in einem anderen Thread...


----------



## H.B.O (13. August 2014)

wir fangen jetzt bitte keine 1 x 11 diskussion mehr. es reicht für jeden, es wollen halt nicht alle glauben. einen gefallen tut man dem projekt durch den umwerfer sicher nicht (Beweis: die letzten seiten incl. lichtbilder)- aber alutech finanziert es also müssen sie wissen was sie riskieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (13. August 2014)

Ist halt das Problem an der Demokratie, zu wenig Aufklärung führt zu ungünstigen Entscheidungen.


----------



## duc-mo (13. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wir fangen jetzt bitte keine 1 x 11 diskussion mehr. es reicht für jeden, es wollen halt nicht alle glauben.



Selten einen so unreflektierten Beitrag zu dem Thema gelesen... Das Geschriebene mag deine Meinung bzw. deine Sicht der Dinge sein, mehr ist es aber nicht, ob du es glaubst oder nicht... 

Und ja, ich habe 11-fach eine Saison gefahren und weiß wovon ich rede!!!


----------



## superturbo (13. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.P.S.: Das GT oben sieht mal total schick aus! Aber schaut euch den Reifen-Tretlager Abstand an und wo ist unser heißgeliebter Umwerfer? So ein Design würde mir voll gut rein gehen... vielleicht sollten wir den Hinterbau doch in Plaste machen, davon brauchts ja auch nur eine Größe...



Oh yes!! Das wäre doch wirklich cool. 
Es gibt doch schon sooo viele Kompromiss-Bikes, die alles können, an die man alles dranschrauben kann, die alle Standards abdecken. Das ist sooo langweilig. 
Wie cool wäre es da mal ein richtig "konsequentes Bike" zu machen. Den schönen Fanes Vorderrahmen (um Kosten zu sparen) kombiniert mit so einem schicken reduzierten GT ähnlichen Hinterbau – super leicht, super schick, super geil ... ;-)


----------



## Da Burli (13. August 2014)

Ich habe die Hoffnung auf das Topmodel mit 1x11 und carbonschwinge mit symmetrischen Kettenstreben noch nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2014)

Bei dem Preisrahmen für den Rahmen halte ich das für mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Wenn Carbonhinterbau dann für alle oder gar nicht. Dazu sind kosten ziemlich sicher zu hoch da noch zwei Varianten zu machen. Wie hoch wäre die Stückzahl für so ein Topmodell? 50? 100? Da lässt doch keiner extra eine Form für bauen...


----------



## Kadoffel (13. August 2014)

Ich weiß, 1x11 Diskussion ist fehl am Platze. Und ich will auch niemanden motivieren, das alles nochmal im Ritzelrechner durchzukauen... Doch das Thema Wirtschaftlichkeit des Projektes, das hier immer mal wieder kurz angesprochen wurde, finde ich doch interessant.
Es wäre doch hinsichtlich einer Absatzprognose wirklich entscheidend zu wissen, wie viele Leute, die für 1x11 gestimmt hatten, nun vom Kauf des Rades absehen. Weil es mit dem Umwerfer definitiv Kompromisse in der Konstruktion geben wird. 
Ich glaube einfach, dass für viele das Rad mit einer kompromisslosen Auslegung auf 1x11 sehr interessant gewesen wäre.
Und da müssen die Nachteile des Umwerfers nicht mal soo groß sein, Marketing basiert doch auf dem "Haben-Will-Faktor", der einfach etwas verloren geht. So ein Rad wäre kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, aber es gibt schon wenige Hersteller, die sich das bisher gewagt haben (außer Specialized noch jemand?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (13. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei dem Preisrahmen für den Rahmen halte ich das für mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Wenn Carbonhinterbau dann für alle oder gar nicht. Dazu sind kosten ziemlich sicher zu hoch da noch zwei Varianten zu machen. Wie hoch wäre die Stückzahl für so ein Topmodell? 50? 100? Da lässt doch keiner extra eine Form für bauen...



Welche Stückzahl hätte denn das Einsteigermodell mit 2x10?

Find die Idee gut. Schöner Hinterbau aus Paste für die Wahnsinnigen die mit nur einem Kettenblatt den Berg hoch kommen. Das haben wir uns verdient 

Und das mit der GT Optik kann doch nur ein Scherz sein, oder?

@Kadoffel
Unterschreib ich so


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich hätte auch nichts gegen elevated stays, wenn mein Orange da ist, zeig ich Stefan mal, wie das geht;-)



  

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (13. August 2014)

ich glaube so ein schönes Carbonschwänzchen würde den Habenwollenfaktor so stark erhöhen, dass sehr viele über 2-300€ mehr beim Rahmenset hinwegsehen würden und auch noch andere Käufergruppen durch die Individualität des Bikes hinzukommen würden. Jedenfalls mehr, als wenn XT statt SLX komplett verbaut wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. August 2014)

Lasst doch das Carbon-Gedöns weg. Welche Vorteile soll das denn bringen? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht..


----------



## Plumpssack (13. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Lasst doch das Carbon-Gedöns weg. Welche Vorteile soll das denn bringen? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht..


Es erlaubt viiiel mehr Formenvielfalt als Alurohre, fägrt sich wenn es richtig gemacht ist vom Steifigkeitsverhalten her besser und würde wohl ca 2-300g ungefederte Masse sparen. Gewichtsersparnis besonders weit vorne oder hinten macht ein Bike aussrrdem viel agiler als Ersparnis zb am Hauptrahmen.
Ausserdem solltest du als Mountainbiker wissen, dass Carbon einfach cool ist


----------



## PamA2013 (13. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ausserdem solltest du als Mountainbiker wissen, dass Carbon einfach cool ist



Und nach wie vor gilt: Carbon statt kondition!! vlt können die ganzen 2x10 langsamtreter ja mit dem Carbon dann doch 1x11 fahren


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2014)

Ich finde den gestalterischen Freiraum bei Plaste ziemlich gut...

Habe bei einem anderen Projekt in Plaste grad viel neue Modellierungtechniken über Oberflächenkörper lernen müssen. Das war anstrengend, aber auch sehr spannend. Solche "Zwangs-Herausforderungen" bringen einen weiter... deswegen: BOCK auf mehr Plaste! 

Achso... technisch gesehen lassen sich natürlich noch ein paar Gramm sparen, gerade bei komplexen Strukturen, die zu einem Teil zusammen gefasst werden können. Aber das wäre mir bei dem Bike nicht sooo wichtig.


----------



## xcseb (13. August 2014)

Also nochmal zum Thema: 
Zugführung bitte NICHT inneliegend. Das ist irgendwie eine Komische Modeerscheinung die es alle 10 Jahre wieder gibt. War schon immer total wartungsunfreundlich und nen toller Drecksammler. Hab neulich noch an einem schönen Klein Rennradramen Stunden daran verbracht einen Zug einzubauen, weil innen etwas nicht mehr passte. Keine Chance da dranzukommen. Hab in dann an einem Bindfaden durchgezogen, den ich mit dem Staubsauger durchgesaugt habe. Tolle Technik.
Durchgehende Züge halte ich am MTB für die beste Wahl.
Ich fand die Zugführung bei meinem alten Stumpjumper Hardtail (2011 Alu 29er) super gelöst. Der Hatte so Hakenklammern unter dem Oberrohr, dort konnte man die Züge mit einem Handgriff einhängen oder rausnehmen. Keine Schrauben und hat super gehalten. Leider kann ich kein Foto mehr machen. Hier mal eines aus dem Internet, man siehr nur das Detail nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen?
Ich würde diese Halterung jeder anderen vorziehen, man könnte das auch am IBC auf oder unter dem Oberrohr verlegen.


----------



## christian_1975 (13. August 2014)

Also wenn ich das so lese,  wird dieser 1-Gelenker langsam komplexer als ein 4- Gelenk design. Mein Gefühl sagt mir das Man sich man hier verrannt hat.  Es wird mehr über den Umwerfer diskutiert und wie man die Schwinge steif bekommt als das eigentliche Thema. Seid hr sicher das Ihr nicht doch lieber einen 4-Gelenker bauen wollt? Ist zwar dann nichts revolutionäres aber dafür wird's auch hinterher fünktionieren...... Ich denke das es auch das leichtere Design werden wird, da die Absteifung nicht aus einem Lagerpunkt kommen muss und der Schwingenstrebendicke um die Torsionsmomente des Hinterbaus zu kompensieren.  Die Streben werden dann alle maßgeblich auf Zug und Druck belastet.
Ich plädiere nochmals für eine Diskussion über den Hinterbau,....


----------



## Plumpssack (13. August 2014)

Ich hoffe du meinst mt Hakenklammern nicht bloß diese Dinger, von denen ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt immer die Hälft verliere und dann alle durch Kabelbinder austausche..

Und wer sagt denn, dass ein Eingelenker leichter zu entwickeln ist? Ist genau das gleiche wie ein Viergelenker vom Aufwand her. Er ist hinterher aber "einfacher" , sprich leichter, weniger Lager, cleanere Optik etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (13. August 2014)

Na wenn ich mir das Ding so anschaue, wird das aber gerade im speziellen mit dem Blech nicht leichter und cleaner. Mit einem 4-Gelenker hätte man die Platzprobleme im Griff und eine Diamantrahmenähnliche Rahmenform. Die Summe der Teile ist mit dem zusätzlichen Hebel um das Sitzrohr nicht wesentlich kleiner. 
Icch brauche hier mindestens 4 Lager ( 2x Schwinge + 2x Hebel ) .


----------



## ONE78 (13. August 2014)

Und am 4gelenker brauchste mind. 8....


----------



## xcseb (13. August 2014)

Ich versuche es mal mit Worten: Es sind immer 2 Haken leicht versetzt am Rahmen verlötet und auch mitlackiert. Die Zughülle lässt sich im 90 Grad Winkel einfach einlegen und wird dann in der "Verlegerichtung" sauber gehalten und kann nicht rausrutschen. Keine Plastikteile, keine Schrauben, kein Kabelbinder, einfache Montage.


----------



## veraono (13. August 2014)

christian_1975 schrieb:


> Ich brauche hier mindestens 4 Lager ( 2x Schwinge + 2x Hebel ) .


vs. 8 Lager (+ 1 Dämpferbuchsengleitlager) beim 4-Gelenker, also quasi weniger als die Hälfte .


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. August 2014)

Leute, jetzt noch ein letztes Mal:
 Wir bauen gerade ein Funktionsmuster, dieses Funktionmuster dient nur dem Zweck, alle Eventualitäten zu prüfen, zu testen und zu ändern. Ich habe es schon vorher gesagt: Wenn sich rausstellt, dass etwas nicht richtig funktioniert, nicht passt oder der Kompromiss zu groß ist, werden wir das hier kommunizieren und diskutieren.
 Ja, das Funktionsmuster ist häßlich, ist aber auch scheißegal. Stefan hat aus vorhandenen Teilen eine Zeichnung gepuzzelt, die es erlaubt einen Rahmen zu bauen, der der Realität aus Funktionssicht nahekommt. Wenn wir dann wissen, wie man gewisse Aspekte gut und konsequent gelöst bekommt, wird dafür ein eigenes Bauteil entwickelt. 
 Und da Stefan sich ja geschmacklich über die (sehr schönen) Orange Bikes stellt, dürften wir ein optisches Feuerwerk erwarten. Und ansonsten helfen Stefanus und ich etwas nach;-)
Kein Mensch will ein häßliches Bike!

 back to topic: ich habe gestern ein ICB1 als Gästerad aufgebaut: nervigste Zugverlegung ever. ever ever!


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Selten einen so unreflektierten Beitrag zu dem Thema gelesen... Das Geschriebene mag deine Meinung bzw. deine Sicht der Dinge sein, mehr ist es aber nicht, ob du es glaubst oder nicht...
> 
> Und ja, ich habe 11-fach eine Saison gefahren und weiß wovon ich rede!!!



schon mal drüber nachgedacht dass es eine objektiv feststehende realität nicht gibt ? es gibt nur das was Du dafür hältst


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> schon mal drüber nachgedacht dass es eine objektiv feststehende realität nicht gibt ? es gibt nur das was Du dafür hältst



Naja, die Realität dazu ist, das SingleSpeed auch für jeden reicht, aber es gibt halt dann noch weniger jeden 

G.


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

ich wollte mich hier nicht ins philosphische flüchten: ja das ist meine Meinung, ja man muss ggf. etwas nach/umdenken und "reichen" ist eben höchst subjektiv, das hat dann auch mit "unreflektiert" nichts zu tun


----------



## foreigner (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab mir eben noch mal einige Orange-Bikes angeschaut  ...nachdem ich die Kotzbrocken wieder aus der Tastatur gekratzt habe, ...



Also, das hier ist zumindest ein vielfaches schöner als das Funktionsmuster. Vorsicht beim lästern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (14. August 2014)

xcseb schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit Worten: Es sind immer 2 Haken leicht versetzt am Rahmen verlötet und auch mitlackiert. Die Zughülle lässt sich im 90 Grad Winkel einfach einlegen und wird dann in der "Verlegerichtung" sauber gehalten und kann nicht rausrutschen. Keine Plastikteile, keine Schrauben, kein Kabelbinder, einfache Montage.



So etwas habe ich an meinem Nicolai auch für die Bremsleitung, kann ich mal fotografieren.


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, das hier ist zumindest ein vielfaches schöner als das Funktionsmuster. Vorsicht beim lästern ...


Ich war schon immer ein fan der bananenschwinge, in carbon wäre sowas optimal


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2014)

Die Schwinge in einer organischen Form aus Carbon würde vermutlich deutlich harmonischer aussehen als das Modell "Baukran" in Alu.


----------



## nuts (14. August 2014)

Bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und habe gerade mal die 12 Seiten hier gelesen. Zugführung scheint nicht so zu interessieren, was ich angesichts des Y-Blechs verstehen kann 

Ich denke es wäre tatsächlich das beste, wenn mit der Abschaffung des Blechs möglichst viele beschäftigen. Deshalb wird es in Kürze einen eigenen Thread dazu geben, der auch exakte Angaben oder gar 3D Bauraum Dummies (noch offen) bereit stellt.


----------



## nuts (14. August 2014)

Achso, zum Thema Zugführung: 

Ich bin ja nach wie vor von der Variante unter dem Unterrohr mit Abdeckung angetan. 

+ Züge leicht (schnell) zu wechseln
+ leicht zu reinigen
+ eigenständige Optik
+ Steinschlagschutz gleich dabei

- Mehrgewicht von ca. 50 g

Das Ding könnte mit 2 Schrauben am Rahmen angebracht sein und alle Züge fixieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, das hier ist zumindest ein vielfaches schöner als das Funktionsmuster. Vorsicht beim lästern ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-kotz-smiley-ist-weg-skandal-kotz-wer-will-ihn-zurueck.657148/ 

Über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück hervorragend streiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Achso, zum Thema Zugführung:
> 
> Ich bin ja nach wie vor von der Variante unter dem Unterrohr mit Abdeckung angetan.
> 
> ...



Das ist keine schlechte Idee... den Unterrohrschutz könnten wir dann noch in einer wattierten Version raus bringen... für die Bikebergsteiger.

Spaß beiseite: Es wäre super wichtig, dass bei einer solchen Zugverlegung noch anschraubbare Zugführungen links & rechts kurz vorm Steuerrohr gesetzt werden. Sonst scheuern die Züge nämlich sehr gerne auf der Gabel rum...


----------



## kasimir2 (14. August 2014)

Moin Moin,

bekommt man bei Zügen unter den Unterrohr noch eine vernünftige
Anbindung an die neuen Shimano Umwerfer (direct swing oder wie die heißen)?
Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis es die unterhalb der XTR gibt.
Nicht das ich einen Umwerfer haben möchte, aber wenn man schon die
Option anbietet sollte man auch kommende Standards im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## pfiff (14. August 2014)

Ich finde - wie das Bild oben zeigt- , dass es auch ganz schön gestaltete elevated chainstays gibt.


----------



## RedSKull (14. August 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bekommt man bei Zügen unter den Unterrohr noch eine vernünftige
> Anbindung an die neuen Shimano Umwerfer (direct swing oder wie die heißen)?
> ...



Haha.

"• 2-fach-Montageoptionen: Hohe und niedrige Klemmschellenposition, D-Typ, E-Typ (ohne Platte)
• Um 15 mm *erhöhte Reifenfreiheit* ermöglicht *kürzere Kettenstreben*
• Konzipiert in Hinblick auf *Trailbikes* mit langen Federwegen"

von der Produktseite des neuen Side Swing XTR Umwerfers.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. August 2014)

Das Ding ist schon top gemacht... aber da es erst mal nur als XTR kommt, ist es nicht wirklich eine Option.

Vielleicht kann uns der Basti einen Ausblick geben, ob das Teil auch in bezahlbaren Gruppen verfügbar ist, wenn wir an den Markt gehen?


----------



## pezolived (14. August 2014)

70 Öre!
Und da es einen Billigeren auch nicht geschenkt gibt, wird das Boik damit vielleicht um einen Fuffi teurer. Wenn er dir also wirklich hilft ...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (14. August 2014)

Der Umwerfer der neuen XTR hat halt leider 'ne arg begrenzte Kapazität - grad mal 10 Zähne. Den will man wirklich nur mit der passenden 11fach-Kassette fahren.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2014)

90 ocken ^^ aber was zur Hölle ist sidepull?
Edit:


----------



## Wayne_ (14. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 90 ocken ^^ aber was zur Hölle ist sidepull?


die neue zugführungsanlenkung, passend zu side swing


			
				bike components schrieb:
			
		

> *Side-Swing*
> Die so genannte Side-Swing-Technologie liefert eine um 100% bessere Schalt-Performance. Insbesondere mit Blick auf moderne Trial-Bikes entwickelt, bietet der Side-Swing-Umwerfer 15% mehr Freiraum zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen, während die komplett neue und optimierte Zugführung und -ansteuerung die Bedienkräfte beim Schalten drastisch reduziert.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Ding ist schon top gemacht... aber da es erst mal nur als XTR kommt, ist es nicht wirklich eine Option.
> 
> Vielleicht kann uns der Basti einen Ausblick geben, ob das Teil auch in bezahlbaren Gruppen verfügbar ist, wenn wir an den Markt gehen?




Naja, ich finde das schon ok wenn man das bike primär auf 1x11 auslegt und als bonus quasi den teuren umwerfer als einzige optio. Ist vlt auch eine Form der bestrafung fürs nicht trainineren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2014)

Der Umwerfer kommt echt gut. OEM macht der dann eine eher geringe Preisdifferenz aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. August 2014)

Das Funktuonsprinzip des Umwerfers ist natürlich echt super aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich die neue xtr Kurbel oder den Umwerfer hässlicher finde..naja soll mir egal sein ich brauche keinen Umwerfer


----------



## pezolived (14. August 2014)

Ich finde den Umwerfer umwerfend!


----------



## veraono (14. August 2014)

_Wem soll bitte ein Umwerfer mit 10Z Kapazität bei einer 10-Fach Kassette nutzen??
_
Da kann man dann echt gleich 1x11 fahren bei dieser "umwerfenden" Bandbreite von 470% für den maximalfall von hinten 11-36 und vorn 22-32Z (wenn einem das obenraus dann reicht, bei mehr Zähnen an der Kurbel wirds noch weniger Bandbreite). Und die 11fach 11-40Z Kassetten von Shimano werden wohl in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren auch noch den Top-Komponenten vorbehalten sein, ganz abgesehen vom mir nicht ersichtlichen Sinn dahinter eine 11-40Kassette mit 2-Fach zu fahren (aber bitte darüber jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen, ich weiß es gibt begeisterte Anhänger einer solchen Lösung).
--> WENN der Umwerfer irgendjemand sinnvoll was nutzen soll bei der derzeitigen Komponentensituation sollte er schon 14Z schalten können, sonst rechtfertigt der Zugewinn an Bandbreite den ganzen Aufwand m.E. nicht.


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

shimano hat sich eindeutig verrannt, noch mehr als ich befürchtet habe (XX1 hat 420%),riesiger aufwand alles mit hoher qualität aber dennoch völlig daneben


----------



## veraono (14. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> shimano hat sich eindeutig verrannt, noch mehr als ich befürchtet habe (XX1 hat 420%),riesiger aufwand alles mit hoher qualität aber dennoch völlig daneben


Ich stimme dir ja zu aber diese Diskussion sprengt hier einfach den Rahmen und hat im Moment auch noch keinen Einfluss auf das ICB, daher bitte bei Bedarf hier weiterführen
Wie man lesen kann gibts _sehr_ unterschiedliche Auffassungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## H.B.O (14. August 2014)

keine angst, ich war nur etwas gschockt von dem unsinn, eigentlich interessiert mich die umwerfergeschichte nur soweit sie hier probleme mit dem bauraum macht


----------



## foreigner (15. August 2014)

Also diese XTR Umwerferzugführung ist definitiv die beste die ich je gesehen habe. War mir so gar nicht bekannt. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## nuts (15. August 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, ob es den bisher nur als XTR gibt. Die Mehrheit braucht ja eh keinen Umwerfer, dann ist eine Einschränkung auf (bisher) einen (sehr guten) Umwerfer doch vollkommen okay. Im Komplettbike kompensiert der dann die teure 11-fach Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. August 2014)

Ich wiederhol mich ja gern: Der neue XTR-Umwerfer taugt wegen mangelnder Kapazität nicht für 2x10-Setups.

Anderseits wäre es ja denkbar, das Bike konsequent auf die neue XTR (und, in ein paar Jahren dann auch niedrigere Gruppen) auszulegen. Dann können die 1x11-Verehrer ihr geliebtes 1x11 fahren, und die Bandbreiten-Pussies (wie ich) fahren 2fach oder 3fach. Zum Umbau brauchts dann auch nur den Austausch der Kettenblätter und die (De-)Montage des Umwerfers - das sollte die Herstellungskosten weiter senken.


----------



## mw.dd (15. August 2014)

Geht es hier eigentlich noch um die Zugführung oder ist das Thema schon durch?


----------



## H.B.O (15. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mich ja gern: Der neue XTR-Umwerfer taugt wegen mangelnder Kapazität nicht für 2x10-Setups.
> 
> Anderseits wäre es ja denkbar, das Bike konsequent auf die neue XTR (und, in ein paar Jahren dann auch niedrigere Gruppen) auszulegen. Dann können die 1x11-Verehrer ihr geliebtes 1x11 fahren, und die Bandbreiten-Pussies (wie ich) fahren 2fach oder 3fach. Zum Umbau brauchts dann auch nur den Austausch der Kettenblätter und die (De-)Montage des Umwerfers - das sollte die Herstellungskosten weiter senken.




braucht 3 fach nicht noch mehr platz ? an meinem bike geht vom platz angeblich nur 2 fach ( und natürlich 1 fach)


----------



## nuts (15. August 2014)

Doch, 3X10 braucht noch etwas mehr Platz und ist deshalb nicht, worauf wir auslegen wollen.


----------



## hasardeur (15. August 2014)

24/34 ist zwar eine ungewöhnliche Kombi, aber mit 11-36er Kassette durchaus eine brauchbare Kombi, um schnelle und steile Passagen zu fahren. Das Sidepull-Konzept ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2014)

Aber der Unterschied zwischen 24/34 auf 11/36 zu ner 1*11 mit 30er Blatt ist auch schon ziemlich klein. Das lohnt den Aufwand höchstens wenn man konsequent XTR verbaut um mit der 11-Fach Kassette feinere Abstufungen zu erreichen als bei 1x11 möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (16. August 2014)

Ist denn abzusehen, ob nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr DI2 auch als XT angeboten wird?


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber der Unterschied zwischen 24/34 auf 11/36 zu ner 1*11 mit 30er Blatt ist auch schon ziemlich klein. Das lohnt den Aufwand höchstens wenn man konsequent XTR verbaut um mit der 11-Fach Kassette feinere Abstufungen zu erreichen als bei 1x11 möglich.



Was die Bandbreite angeht, bin ich dabei. Viele mögen aber die gröberen Übersetzungssprünge bei kleineren KB nicht. Für mich DAS Hauptargument für 2x10, weil Bandbreite es nunmal kaum noch sein kann.

Allerdings würde eine Kapazität von 12 oder gar 14 Zähnen die bessere Lösung sein.


----------



## tebis (17. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Achso, zum Thema Zugführung:
> 
> Ich bin ja nach wie vor von der Variante unter dem Unterrohr mit Abdeckung angetan.
> 
> ...


Ich finde diese Variante auch sehr gut. Hätte den Vorteil, dass man es auch als kleinen Fender gegen zu viel Dreckbeschuss gestalten könnte. Wem es nicht gefällt, der schneidet die seitlichen Flügel einfach ab. Denkbar wären auch verschiedene Farbversionen. Montage stell ich mir sehr einfach vor, da man die Leitungen und Züge vorher einclipst und dann die Abdeckung montiert. Mein Vorschlag daher:
Ab dem Steuerrohr unter einer Abdeckung unterm Unterrohr, dann die Bremleitung auf der linken Kettenstrebe, den Schaltwerkszug durch die rechte Kettenstrebe. Zug für Umwerfer und absenkbare Sattelstütze in Abhängigkeit des finalen Designs.

Gruß

tebis


----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)

Also Rahmenabdeckungen wie komplette Unterrohrschutz gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. An so einem Bike braucht´s das auch nicht. Es ist nur eine Dreckstelle (unter dem Schutz) und sieht scheiße aus. Vorteil an dem Bike mit dem Einsatzbereich = 0, weil ein Unterrohrschutz für eine Trailbike völlig überzogen ist. Dazu bleibt die unschöne Zugführung ums Steuerohr herum.


----------



## duc-mo (18. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, ob es den bisher nur als XTR gibt. Die Mehrheit braucht ja eh keinen Umwerfer, dann ist eine Einschränkung auf (bisher) einen (sehr guten) Umwerfer doch vollkommen okay. Im Komplettbike kompensiert der dann die teure 11-fach Kassette



Ich finde das wäre ein sehr guter Kompromiss!!!

Der teure XTR Umwerfer hätte sich mit dem erste Kassettenwechsel "amortisiert" und nachdem ich an anderer Stelle gelesen habe, dass der Side Swing Umwerfer auch eine Kurbel mit 22/36 schalten kann sind bei mir alle Zweifel dahin... 

Deine Rechnung geht übrigens nicht ganz auf. Laut Priorisierung ist den Leuten die Kurbel nicht viel Wert und somit könnte man bei 2-fach gut mit einer SLX Kurbel leben. Bei 1-fach wird man wohl nicht um ein teures Narrow Wide Kettenblatt bzw. eine X0 Kurbel oder eine zusätzliche Kettenführung herum kommen, was ja auch wieder Geld kostet. Selbst wenn man ein 2-fach Bike mit XTR Umwerfer konfiguriert, kann das immer günstiger sein als ein Bike mit Sram 11-fach... 



foreigner schrieb:


> Also Rahmenabdeckungen wie komplette Unterrohrschutz gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. An so einem Bike braucht´s das auch nicht. Es ist nur eine Dreckstelle (unter dem Schutz) und sieht scheiße aus. Vorteil an dem Bike mit dem Einsatzbereich = 0, weil ein Unterrohrschutz für eine Trailbike völlig überzogen ist. Dazu bleibt die unschöne Zugführung ums Steuerohr herum.



Endlich mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema... Ich sehe das genauso, wer einen Unterrohr Schutz will, der kann sich für ein paar €uro einen Mud-X von SKS oder etwas Ähnliches ans Bike machen... Bei den Stückzahlen und dem angestrebten Rahmenpreis wird ein eigenes Spritzgusswerkzeug aber eh nicht finanzierbar sein...

Hier mein überarbeiteter Entwurf für den Side Swing Umwerfer. Wie bisher alle Züge mit durchgehender Außenhülle und alles offen auf dem Oberrohr mit aufgeschraubten Haltern verlegt.

Wenn der Umwerfer ausreichend Platz bietet, bitten den Zug für den Schaltzug über den Schwingendrehpunkt führen, wie bei der Bremse.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

Warum führst du den Schaltzug so weit vorne runter? Macht dichter am Tretlager nicht mehr Sinn? Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen die Zughülle im Drehpunkt zu befestigen und dann am Yoke runter in die Kettenstrebe zu führen.


----------



## duc-mo (18. August 2014)

Das sind nur Skizzen aus PowerPoint... 
Die "Schlaufe" braucht es damit der Hinterbau ungehindert einfedern kann. Wie groß die Schlaufe ausfallen muss, will ich nicht beantworten, aber sie kann sicher kleiner ausfallen als hier dargestellt...

Den Zug durch den Drehpunkt laufen zu lassen wäre auch gut, aber damit verschenkt man vermutlich Lagerbreite, weil hier Umwerfer, Kettenblatt und gegebenfalls eine Kettenführung unter gebracht werden müssen. Die Lagerbreite wäre mir in jedem Fall wichtiger als die Zugführung. Wenns funktioniert, dann bitte rechts und links!


----------



## Samplidude (18. August 2014)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben:
Könnte man die Leitungen und Züge für HR-Bremse un Schaltwerk nicht erst durch/über das Unterrohr leiten, und dann auf die Sitzstreben wechseln, so wie beim neuen Nukeproof Mega TR?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680916


----------



## nuts (18. August 2014)

Samplidude schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben:
> Könnte man die Leitungen und Züge für HR-Bremse un Schaltwerk nicht erst durch/über das Unterrohr leiten, und dann auf die Sitzstreben wechseln, so wie beim neuen Nukeproof Mega TR?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680916



Doch, sicherlich. Ob das optisch dann stört oder nicht hängt noch davon ab, wie der Hinterbau verbunden wird. Deshalb werden wir da  noch etwas warten müssen, bis wir eine finale Entscheidung finden


----------

